# What Is Your Sexual Orientation? Part 4



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

Sticky soon please mods.

Simple enough, whats your sexual orientation?

Previous thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=50541

This poll is simplified but should cater for everyone.

Homosexual here.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 7, 2009)

Hetero.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

I Don't fall Under any of those categories?


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I Don't fall Under any of those categories?


Then what the hell are you?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

Heterosexual in other words straight.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Then what the hell are you?


ROBOSEXUAL, GAWD.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

ROBOSEXUAL? lol good one XD


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> ROBOSEXUAL, GAWD.


HOW COULD I FORGET THAT NOOOO


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 7, 2009)

Bisexual


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> HOW COULD I FORGET THAT NOOOO


  YOU'RE SO PREJUDICE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 7, 2009)

Ommosexual here.
Edit: Nvm, [insertsomethingfunnyhere]sexual.
2nd Edit: Yes. I fuck clowns.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

i enjoy vagina the most


----------



## Ratte (Oct 7, 2009)

Stickied.  I'm not going to fuck around with the poll.  That's a bit tedious.

Also, asexual.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 7, 2009)

My medication has completely washed away any desire of sexual relations... 

Asexual.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 7, 2009)

Aurali said:


> My medication has completely washed away any desire of sexual relations...
> 
> Asexual.


That's one of the weird parts of depressions, you fight them with meds which have the same symptoms as secondary effects.
 (nvm if this is about else, only thing that comes to my mind right now)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Oct 7, 2009)

Well shit.


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well shit.


It is all about timing.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 7, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well shit.



the old one had sorta gone off topic... and really weird.


----------



## Hir (Oct 7, 2009)

*Attn: RATTE'S MOTHER**  : Before you even post in this topic, we know you're gay. We don't need a daily update.*

That goes for everyone.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 7, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Attn: *_XAERUN_*: Before you even post in this topic, we know you're gay. We don't need a daily update.*
> 
> That goes for everyone.


 I think I've changed my mind in the last hour. We _do_ need daily updates.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Bi. +1


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 7, 2009)

Pansexual, gender never mattered too much to me.  Even when I thought I was straight XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Pansexual, gender never mattered too much to me.  Even when I thought I was straight XD


 thats hawt


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Asexual as some of you bloody well know.

Being a member of the commonwealth, I feel entitled to use British slang on occasion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

Why does everyone keep posting what their sexual orientation is?  Are you really that interested in what the other idiots on this forum like?  We should know what everyone likes by now, there haven't been an influx of new people so stop making this damn threads >:C

I won't be surprised if you faggots end up making another by the end of this week >.>


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 7, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm heterosexual. I didn't choose it. I was born that way. Stop persecuting me!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 7, 2009)

undecided


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Why does everyone keep posting what their sexual orientation is?  Are you really that interested in what the other idiots on this forum like?  We should know what everyone likes by now, there haven't been an influx of new people so stop making this damn threads >:C
> 
> I won't be surprised if you faggots end up making another by the end of this week >.>


Because posting makes your e-pns bigger. 


I'm practically on Enzyte, Viagra, and Cialis combined.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 7, 2009)

Bisexual, still mostly gay. 80/20.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stickied.  I'm not going to fuck around with the poll.  That's a bit tedious.
> 
> Also, asexual.


So you have, no sex whatsoever?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte, I will never lub you to the full extent of my power until you get a sexuality.


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> So you have, no sex whatsoever?



No, asexuals don't understand the appeal of it. Which is different than abstinence. The former don't desire to have any, the latter just don't have any.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Ratte, I will never lub you to the full extent of my power until you get a sexuality.



No lub from you, then.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sexual

.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 7, 2009)

I post in these topics every time in hopes my answer will finally change ;_______________;


no not really, faggot here


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> No lub from you, then.


No, I still lub you, just not as much. <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sexual
> 
> .


 
Hey thats what I am :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2009)

Bisexual with a bit of pansexual thrown in.


----------



## alicewater (Oct 8, 2009)

Bisexual, but prefur men. That is unless given a reason not too.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 8, 2009)

usually hetero.  sometimes bi.  it depends on my mood.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 8, 2009)

Still straight. 
Still posting on this topic.
Still artificially inflating post count.


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Bisexual, still mostly gay. 80/20.


I wish I knew how people could make fractions and ratios based on their sexuality. |:


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

alicewater said:


> prefur



I died a little inside


----------



## MacMillan (Oct 8, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> ROBOSEXUAL, GAWD.



HAHAHA Nice! Realy nice ! XD


----------



## Hir (Oct 8, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> usually hetero.  sometimes bi.  it depends on my mood.


You obviously don't grasp the concept of a sexual orientation.

It doesn't change in moods.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I wish I knew how people could make fractions and ratios based on their sexuality. |:



The Kinsey scale?


----------



## JunnJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Hetero.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Gay =3


----------



## xcliber (Oct 8, 2009)

Aw crud... I still can't figure out which I am. I don't feel like going into detail, so I guess I'll say bi for now.
Edit: Oh wait, I missed the 'undecided' option. Maybe there should be a 'confused' poll option too.


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Gay =3



This statement surprises me for some reason.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> This statement surprises me for some reason.



Really? :V


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Really? :V



Yes, I really don't have a clue why I'd be surprised by that.


----------



## Bun (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been attracted to women ever since I remember... but I never really grasped the concept of what it was I was experiencing until puberty x3 lol HOWEVER I can go both ways. I am bisexual. I am currently dating the love of my life Johan <33 whom is indeed a man lol XD as far as what I prefer most... I can't say... perhaps a good heart :] <3 which I've already found, but I don't prefer one gender over the other for the most part. I have very equal-like attractions.*
*


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Bun said:


> *I've been attracted to women ever since I remember... but I never really grasped the concept of what it was I was experiencing until puberty x3 lol HOWEVER I can go both ways. I am bisexual. I am currently dating the love of my life Johan <33 whom is indeed a man lol XD as far as what I prefer most... I can't say... perhaps a good heart :] <3 which I've already found, but I don't prefer one gender over the other for the most part. I have very equal-like attractions.
> *


Change your font, please.  For the benefit of all of us.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2009)

Forceful size change get.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Forceful size change get.


Thank you. 

Even though that practically makes you a rapist.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Even though that practically makes you a rapist.



I rape things that give everyone benefits.

I can live with that.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 8, 2009)

Hetero


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> This statement surprises me for some reason.



Oh?  Why's that oO?


----------



## Dass (Oct 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh?  Why's that oO?



I honestly haven't got a clue.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

lol orientation 



Ratte said:


> I rape things that give everyone benefits.
> 
> I can live with that.


 
Damn thats nasty Dx


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> I honestly haven't got a clue.



Weird, oh well.. hope you'll find out why you're surprised bout me being gay xD


----------



## feathery (Oct 8, 2009)

Im just a fat gay bird boy X3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Oct 9, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> I'm heterosexual. I didn't choose it. I was born that way. Stop persecuting me!



Get off here you sick bastard :V


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 9, 2009)

Straight and married, sorry guys |3


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 9, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> ROBOSEXUAL, GAWD.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You obviously don't grasp the concept of a sexual orientation.
> 
> It doesn't change in moods.



then i guess i'm undecided


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> then i guess i'm undecided



You don't get to decide.


----------



## Hir (Oct 9, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> then i guess i'm undecided


No. If you're sometimes attracted to both sexes, you're bisexual. Have a nice day.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 9, 2009)

Still straight.  Oh wait..... no still straight.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2009)

I am ambivalently sexual.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 10, 2009)

gay


----------



## the grey fox (Oct 10, 2009)

i see no differences in people, nor do i categorize by gender, or anything else for that matter. as such i am equally attracted to all available genders.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

I said it would never happen, but it did...


Full gay~


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I said it would never happen, but it did...
> 
> 
> Full gay~



we all knew it would happen, so Welcome.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I said it would never happen, but it did...
> 
> 
> Full gay~



No worries sweetheart, Be what you are now, and if you find if you like girls again later, then do that too. 

People put way too much emphasis into what gender they like.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No worries sweetheart, Be what you are now, and if you find if you like girls again later, then do that too.
> 
> People put way too much emphasis into what gender they like.


It's mostly because girls have waaaay too much drama...

No offence~


----------



## Dass (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's mostly because girls have waaaay too much drama...
> 
> No offence~



Well if the ones in my school are any example, I agree. However, I'm still of the opinion of "I don't want any, dammit".


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's mostly because girls have waaaay too much drama...
> 
> No offence~



so do the flameboyant gays.


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> so do the flameboyant gays.


WHY WOULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT?!?!?1 I SOOO CAN'T BELIEVE YOU SAID THAT


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> so do the flameboyant gays.


I AM a flamboyant gay. >:U


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 10, 2009)

Heterosexual here, straight all the way.  Don't have any friends in real life though, just family and relatives, can't have fun with any of those women. XP In other words, I never have... >_> Just haven't met _the one for me_ yet. <.<


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I AM a flamboyant gay. >:U



you dont have a right to be mad, i was gay before you.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you dont have a right to be mad, i was gay before you.


That.... is completely irrelevant to the entire conversation...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> That.... is completely irrelevant to the entire conversation...



and your point?
gay here, not a flamer.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> and your point?
> gay here, not a flamer.


...


Yeah... gay, only a bit of a flamer.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Yeah... gay, only a bit of a flamer.



im not a flamer, but im a bit girly.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 10, 2009)

lol gay guys fighting.

On topic please.


----------



## Schan (Oct 10, 2009)

I am Bi but i must admit that i enjoy guys a little more ;3


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm bi, just came out irl yesterday.  I'm about 60/40, leaning towards men.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm bi, just came out irl yesterday.  I'm about 60/40, leaning towards men.


HAH! It finally happened. Before long you shall end up like me, totally gay~


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> HAH! It finally happened. Before long you shall end up like me, totally gay~



Every one of your posts is like nails being pushed into my eyes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Every one of your posts is like nails being pushed into my eyes.


Brutal.


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm bi, just came out irl yesterday.  I'm about 60/40, leaning towards men.


Someones coming to the dark side. :>


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

I like Vagina.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Oct 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like Mangina.



EFA :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Every one of your posts is like nails being pushed into my eyes.


 Very true.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep, still straight.
Now, i shall go and sob in a corner wondering why i cant get laid. 
Hurrah ! My non-existant social life wins the day again !


----------



## Lasair (Oct 10, 2009)

yep im still bi.

but to be honest, after the way my girlfriend treated me in the last weeks of our relationship, i think im heading towards a 60/40 male preference for me. Too much drama with some girls imo.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 10, 2009)

How can you determine that you like men 60% of the time , and women 40% ?
Is it complex mathematical calculations and accurate statistical analysis ? 

In any case, i dont mind gay people. If i could i would allow gay marrige in Finland.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 10, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> How can you determine that you like men 60% of the time , and women 40% ?
> Is it complex mathematical calculations and accurate statistical analysis ?
> HOW ?


It's a rough guesstimate.


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> How can you determine that you like men 60% of the time , and women 40% ?
> Is it complex mathematical calculations and accurate statistical analysis ?
> 
> In any case, i dont mind gay people. If i could i would allow gay marrige in Finland.


Add up all the people you've kissed.
Divide by zero.


----------



## Dass (Oct 10, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> In any case, i dont mind gay people. If i could i would allow gay marrige in Finland.



The only reason I can see someone as being opposed to same sex marriage is you want me to hate your guts on grounds of being a fascist jackhole.


----------



## LadyMissie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm very happy that I can enjoy the the sexual appeal of both genders in their own way. I like the roughness that men give off while I'd be very happy with the gentle touch of another female. Not to say that neither couldn't play the other role once in a while, it's just what I personal look for and fantasize in each.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 11, 2009)

Bisexual. Preference for the opposite sex but there's nothing wrong with a little gay time :3

....ok ok, a _lot_ of gay time <-<;;


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Add up all the people you've kissed.
> Divide by zero.



0/0= Untold destruction.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Bisexual. Preference for the opposite sex but there's nothing wrong with a little gay time :3
> 
> ....ok ok, a _lot_ of gay time <-<;;



hey bby :-*


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2009)

im tending more and more towards pansexual instead of straight now... its pretty confusing =/
there is that guy in my class at university and he makes my hormones go apeshit >.>; 
but i dont really see him as a guy (he looks a little girly with his slightly emo haircut but thats not what i mean XD), that doesnt really matter for me. i just see him as a very nice and lovable (but mostly cute X3) person, its hard to explain and makes it even more confusing for me ._.
but there were two words that he used during the lunch break as we were talking that kinda crushed me: "my girlfriend"... *FUCK*! XD


----------



## Teh Panda (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't really care who it is. Sex is enough for me thanks.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> How can you determine that you like men 60% of the time , and women 40% ?
> Is it complex mathematical calculations and accurate statistical analysis ?
> 
> In any case, i dont mind gay people. If i could i would allow gay marrige in Finland.


 
I prefer utilizing the Kinsey scale.
0 being strictly heterosexual, and 6 as being strictly homosexual. 
If you are a 60/40, then you are about a 4 or 5.

And considering the fact that due to certain mental blocks, I am not a very sexual person (in the sense that some days, I am, yet most of the time, I am not), I would say that I am Asexual 60 percent of the time, Bisexual 20 percent of the time(male or female preference), and Pansexual/Heterosexual another 20 percent of the time (if a tranny is legally a woman, then it is okay/if the woman is actually a woman, it is perfect).
Thus, I would say that I am a part-time bisexual that is about a 2.5 on the kinsey scale, but a part-time asexual as well.

Im a regular Morrissey.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Oct 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hey bby :-*



Oh hai there : >


----------



## KONGRULESALL (Oct 11, 2009)

Bisexual....(Give not take ;p)


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Oct 11, 2009)

Another bi here.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 12, 2009)

Gay :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a raging homo.


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> I'm a raging homo.



Then we win epically.


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 12, 2009)

Straight, but I do like shota and a bit of the yaoi stuff.


----------



## TheStory (Oct 12, 2009)

Bisexual. I am attracted to different traits of both sexes. But what I have found is that the personalities of Bi women are the ones I usually crush on. That is not to say I can't like anyone else. Everyone is different. But there is just something consistent with those bi women I like so much.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a zoophile, a pedophile, a necrophile, an emetophile, an hebephile, a coprophile, and a bisexual.

Obviously, I blame my evil, satan-loving gay side for all these problems I have.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm a zoophile, a pedophile, a necrophile, an emetophile, an hebephile, a coprophile, and a bisexual.
> 
> Obviously, I blame my evil, satan-loving gay side for all these problems I have.



I remember you.


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm a zoophile, a pedophile, a necrophile, an emetophile, an hebephile, a coprophile, and a bisexual.
> 
> Obviously, I blame my evil, satan-loving gay side for all these problems I have.


Lol, sure. Pick the easy excuse


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess I'm technically bisexual still, but I prefer men so much so that I might as well just call myself gay. I'm so confused. x3


----------



## FHFJIGSAW (Oct 14, 2009)

Bisexual.

Although, it's more of just a furry thing... hard to explain.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 14, 2009)

El-Matto said:


> Lol, sure. Pick the easy excuse



Lol. Why not?


----------



## Dass (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been confused for the last three days. After much thinking, I've decided I'm still asexual. Accomplishing pretty much no change.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 15, 2009)

straight


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> strait


Straight*

I'm bi.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> My medication has completely washed away any desire of sexual relations...
> 
> Asexual.



Holy shit, maybe that's why I have no sex drive when I'm on my meds.

Undecided. Possibly straight/Bisexual/Notsexual.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I wish I knew how people could make fractions and ratios based on their sexuality. |:



It has something to do with the ratios of people you find yourself attracted to.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 15, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Straight*
> 
> I'm bi.


 i thought it looked weird when i wrote it. thank you for fixing it.


----------



## MuShi (Oct 15, 2009)

im bi and bipolar lol


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. If you're sometimes attracted to both sexes, you're bisexual. Have a nice day.



Then why the hell did you put undecided as a choice in the polls?  You might as well assume me and everyone else bisexual and omit that option.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's mostly because girls have waaaay too much drama...
> 
> No offence~



Girls have too much?  I hate to tell you, but the only real differences between guys and girls are physical, women are slightly more dramatic, but guys can still be a lot of fucking drama, ex. myself.  I always thought it was ridiculous when someone let drama affect their orientation.


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Someones coming to the dark side. :>



Normally, lol has no meaning, but I actually made an audible laugh to this.  You sir, are witty.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 15, 2009)

Njefnalefke, learn to use the Edit button, dangit >.<


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Njefnalefke, learn to use the Edit button, dangit >.<



I'll do that after I learn how to use a computer, and how to read the help sections.  Alas, all I am decent at is using word and editing wikis.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 15, 2009)

My bad then, the Edit button's next to the Quote button, at the bottom right corner of your post


----------



## Billy Pup (Oct 15, 2009)

Gay as gay can get. Don't get me wrong though I will snuggle a girl but when they take cloths off it is just... gross to me for some reason. I think it is the boobs and lack of stuffs. *shrugs*


----------



## Maikeru368 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like to eat, eat, eat, penis and vaginaaaas. lmao Bisexual ^^


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2009)

This thread needs less newfags. :V

70/30 bisexual, leaning towards guys (I get gayer by the fucking week lol), and leaning on Nick. <3 ^^


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 16, 2009)

Billy Pup said:


> Gay as gay can get. Don't get me wrong though I will snuggle a girl but when they take cloths off it is just... *gross to me for some reason*. I think it is the boobs and lack of stuffs. *shrugs*



Yep, that's pretty much as gay as it gets.


----------



## Luukra (Oct 16, 2009)

I am -so- happy that you put Pansexual on there.


----------



## Hir (Oct 16, 2009)

Njefnalefke said:


> Then why the hell did you put undecided as a choice in the polls?  You might as well assume me and everyone else bisexual and omit that option.


Some people might not have realised their orientation yet, maybe due to age.

We have people here that are 13 and younger, maybe they just don't know.

I think you totally mistook what I said.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 16, 2009)

Dass said:


> The only reason I can see someone as being opposed to same sex marriage is you want me to hate your guts on grounds of being a fascist jackhole.



WELLSAID


----------



## Blue Dragonwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

Heterosexual *Bark*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 16, 2009)

Blue Dragonwolf said:


> Heterosexual *Bark*



Not for long, dear.. there's no escaping homosexuality/bisexuality in the Fandom.


----------



## Dass (Oct 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Not for long, dear.. there's no escaping homosexuality/bisexuality in the Fandom.



Any of you try el Richard N. Diaz on me and you'll find yourself going home with 5 fewer limbs than you started with.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 16, 2009)

Njefnalefke said:


> Girls have too much?  I hate to tell you, but the only real differences between guys and girls are physical, women are slightly more dramatic, but guys can still be a lot of fucking drama, ex. myself.  I always thought it was ridiculous when someone let drama affect their orientation.


So you're a flamer?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 16, 2009)

Dass said:


> Any of you try el Richard N. Diaz on me and you'll find yourself going home with 5 fewer limbs than you started with.



Who's el Richard N. Diaz..?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Who's el Richard N. Diaz..?


Google is your friend.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> So you're a *flamer?*



Welcome to FAF.


----------



## Koray (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh, god.. I'm not voting at this pole... 




















ok, voted for Bi, but SERIOUSLY leaning towards men :V


----------



## TDK (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm hetero-SEX YOU UP GURL.

Heteros vs. Homos: Part 4: THE SAGA CONTINUES.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2009)

Hetero


----------



## Dass (Oct 17, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Who's el Richard N. Diaz..?



1st: Common nickname for Richard = Dick

2nd: Say the full name out loud with Dick in place of Richard.

(you have a better euphemism for it?)
(evidently I'm the first person to use this euphemism, it's the third result on google)


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> 1st: Common nickname for Richard = Dick
> 
> 2nd: Say the full name out loud with Dick in place of Richard.
> 
> ...


dicking diaz?


----------



## Kryn (Oct 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> dicking diaz?



rolf, dick-n-di-azz


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

Kryn said:


> rolf, dick-n-di-azz


Oh, that's dumb.  Diaz sounds nothing like the ass.


----------



## Dass (Oct 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, that's dumb.  Diaz sounds nothing like the ass.



Yeah, well... touchÃ©. My point is don't none of you go and try to coax me into something or you'll have 5 fewer limbs. And I am in fact aware that you only have 4 to start with.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yeah, well... touchÃ©. My point is don't none of you go and try to coax me into something or you'll have 5 fewer limbs. And I am in fact aware that you only have 4 to start with.



No, I count five.  Two arms and three legs. 8)


----------



## Holsety (Oct 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I count five.  Two arms and three legs. 8)


oh god you had a conjoined twin that died and was only 3/4 removed

im sorry for your lots


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I count five.  Two arms and three legs. 8)


So after you got the kid to bite your dick off (after killing your parents), they transplanted someone's leg on instead? D:


----------



## Holsety (Oct 17, 2009)

both very unfortunate incidents


----------



## Blackjaguarkat (Oct 17, 2009)

Hetrosexual and loving it!!!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 18, 2009)

I have no idea, and don't know how to find out. X__X


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Welcome to FAF.


That... Really doesn't apply here...


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> That... Really doesn't apply here...



Hell yeah it does.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Hell yeah it does.


I've yet to see many real flamers here. I've seen those who are slightly flamboyant, but no "OMG LET'S GET SOME SHOES" flamers.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've yet to see many real flamers here. I've seen those who are slightly flamboyant, but no "OMG LET'S GET SOME SHOES" flamers.



Bwahaha, then you don't know these people too well.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Bwahaha, then you don't know these people too well.


I guess not~


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've yet to see many real flamers here. I've seen those who are slightly flamboyant, but no "OMG LET'S GET SOME SHOES" flamers.



Look in a mirror maybe? :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

HETERO-AWESOME.  (means i only sleep with awesome women not to be confused by homo-awesome which means you only sleep with David M Awesome)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> HETERO-AWESOME.  (means i only sleep with awesome women not to be confused by homo-awesome which means you only sleep with David M Awesome)



Awww yeeeaaah 8)


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 18, 2009)

Gay (woot!) but for some reason turned off by flamers. i like my men... manly...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> Gay (woot!) but for some reason turned off by flamers. i like my men... manly...



I like you already.  Welcome to FAF.


----------



## Neonic (Oct 18, 2009)

I am bisexual.
I love my guy and all other guys just are eh for me though,
but I loooooove other women... Ass and titties bro. Dat ass.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like you already.  Welcome to FAF.



thanks


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> HETERO-AWESOME.  (means i only sleep with awesome women not to be confused by homo-awesome which means you only *sleep with David M Awesome*)



I don't think I should go there.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Look in a mirror maybe? :V


Hurrr~

Don't step on my shoes, betch.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't think I should go there.



You're homo-awesome. :3



Ahkmill said:


> Hurrr~
> 
> Don't step on my shoes, betch.



Are they blue suede?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're homo-awesome. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Are they blue suede?


Pink slippers, actually.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't think I should go there.


 Why not? its a valid point


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Pink slippers, actually.



I am going to stomp all over your faggot feet.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 18, 2009)

hetero. My Gf think being a furry is hot. WOOOOOOO! SCORE!


----------



## FxcuKtriple6 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a fuckin' slutophile.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 18, 2009)

well howdy there "whistles" welll time for me to....PLZ DONT KILL ME!


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why not? its a valid point





David M. Awesome said:


> You're homo-awesome. :3



Well, there you go.


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 18, 2009)

Asexual. I just have no interest in sex or relationships. I've got more important things to do than go and look for sex. And yes, there are more important things than sex. It might be a strange concept to some, but it is true.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am going to stomp all over your faggot feet.


You break my heart.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You break my heart.



And also your feet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> Gay (woot!) but for some reason turned off by flamers. i like my men... manly...


 Sup, Homie.


----------



## Dass (Oct 18, 2009)

HA! There are now NINE asexuals! At this rate we should destroy all yiff by around... 2112. That will please the priests of the temple of syrinx.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 18, 2009)

Bisexual.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 19, 2009)

Dass said:


> HA! There are now NINE asexuals! At this rate we should destroy all yiff by around... 2112. That will please the priests of the temple of syrinx.



*shudders in fear*



Perverted Impact said:


> Sup, Homie.



suuuuuuuuup


----------



## reaux (Oct 19, 2009)

i am a big dyke.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 19, 2009)

MBlueWolf said:


> And yes, there are more important things than sex. It might be a strange concept to some, but it is true.





Whuuu... its not true, it cant be... WHATS MORE IMPORTANT THAN SEX!!!!!!!


(and dont say life... because that involves sex)


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Whuuu... its not true, it cant be... WHATS MORE IMPORTANT THAN SEX!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (and dont say life... because that involves sex)



Depends on who you ask. You ask me, and the answer is goddamn everything.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 19, 2009)

I feel like I've posted it here before. But I don't see that thingamajig.
Im Bisexual leaning towards guys more.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm gay.

This post has more words than is necessary. Damn.


----------



## Kanin (Oct 20, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I guess I'm technically bisexual still, but I prefer men so much so that I might as well just call myself gay. I'm so confused. x3


 
Lol. Basically this right now. x3


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2009)

@Ahkmill and Lord Kanin: I'm not totally unattracted to girls, but I am to the point where I know that I'd never be happy in a male/female relationship, so I call myself gay. Theres no point being complicated if you know that you'll never be happy with the opposite sex. Men for me all the way.


----------



## Kanin (Oct 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> @Ahkmill and Lord Kanin: I'm not totally unattracted to girls, but I am to the point where I know that I'd never be happy in a male/female relationship, so I call myself gay. Theres no point being complicated if you know that you'll never be happy with the opposite sex. Men for me all the way.



It's not that I wouldn't be happy. It's just I'm focusing so much on my bf right now, that I'm not even paying attention to any girls.  I have a thing where when I'm with someone, and I care about them, I become not attracted to anyone else.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a gay furry hit on me yesterday in a pm...kinda akward. His suit was hot tho not gonna lie. Female fox complete with wip. But gave my gf a suit idea.


----------



## TerryMidnight (Oct 20, 2009)

Meh, I'm gay, but that doesn't really change anything about me.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolutely nothing against gays. One of my family members is gay...nothing wrong with it.


----------



## TerryMidnight (Oct 20, 2009)

Your right, and I appreciate your for that. x3 but being any sexuality shouldnt make people hate you. A lot of people have great personalities..


----------



## Lukar (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure... Not really worried about it, though.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 20, 2009)

Still checking in as bi.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 20, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Bisexual.





Lukar said:


> I'm not sure... Not really worried about it, though.



You went from solidly bi to not sure in 2 days?

Nice.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You went from solidly bi to not sure in 2 days?
> 
> Nice.



Hey, I'm a changing guy.


----------



## Dass (Oct 20, 2009)

*URGENT*(ish) *UPDATE*

I think Bruce Dickinson (eugh, that sounds nasty at times) and whichever of Dave Murray or Adrian Smith isn't wearing leather pants in this video are making me closer to gay than straight. I am dead serious.

I haven't decided on a reaction yet. My shortlist is "Damn it!" "Oh, um... yay?"  "Good for me." or "I'll get over it."

But I'm still asexual (now), so don't get any ideas (now)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> @Ahkmill and Lord Kanin: I'm not totally unattracted to girls, but I am to the point where I know that I'd never be happy in a male/female relationship, so I call myself gay. Theres no point being complicated if you know that you'll never be happy with the opposite sex. Men for me all the way.


This is sorta where I am. Like, I guess if I were drunk enough I'd fuck a girl, but I just couldn't date one.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> This is sorta where I am. Like, I guess if I were drunk enough I'd fuck a girl, but I just couldn't date one.


So you're gay, but a big enough slut to put out for women?


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm bisexual and.....asexual. ^^Â°


----------



## Hir (Oct 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So you're gay, but a big enough slut to put out for women?


Thats my story.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So you're gay, but a big enough slut to put out for women?



Sounds like desparation~

Hmm.  -checks-  Still bi.  :3


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Being straight is like an old fad at my school.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2009)

Still zanzersexual.

I mean, gay.

:V


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 21, 2009)

> What's your sexual orientation?


Straight.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2009)

Anything with a pulse


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Anything with a pulse



?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> ?


Yep, even that


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yep, even that



Murrypurryfurry fun.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, she wouldn't be the first woman to use an electric toothbrush for that.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

I seem to be in the doubt section of my apparent doubt asexual doubt asexual rotation. I'll let you know if I stay here long enough to change status to undecided, or something else arises. I have a bit of concern (probably the wrong word) that I may be gay. Specifically, more of a concern than my last post, or I wouldn't post this.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't have an 'orientation.' The whole sexual oreintation is some sort of silly invention of man. Its all rather pointless and humans are immature to label things as such. Animals copulate to reproduce but if they have male on male sex it is just natural. Animals have no bisexual, heterosexual etc etc. Those are just words and they are words animals have no use for. They are meaningless.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> I don't have an 'orientation.' The whole sexual oreintation is some sort of silly invention of man. Its all rather pointless and humans are immature to label things as such. Animals copulate to reproduce but if they have male on male sex it is just natural. Animals have no bisexual, heterosexual etc etc. Those are just words and they are words animals have no use for. They are meaningless.



So pansexual?
(anything)


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> I don't have an 'orientation.' The whole sexual oreintation is some sort of silly invention of man. Its all rather pointless and humans are immature to label things as such. Animals copulate to reproduce but if they have male on male sex it is just natural. Animals have no bisexual, heterosexual etc etc. Those are just words and they are words animals have no use for. They are meaningless.


Stop.  You aren't sounding intelligent.

What do you like to have sex with?  That's your orientation.  

No one cares if you don't answer, but don't come in and try to act intelligent.


----------



## WolfTailz (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm Undecided. =/ It kind of bothers me. One day I like girls, boys the next, then both, then I don't like either. It kind of sucks...


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What do you like to have sex with?  That's your orientation.



There is no answer to this question that doesn't have an associated -sexual.

Same gender: Homo
Other gender: Hetero
Both: Bi
Anything: Pan
Nothing: A

This likely being the point you're making.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 21, 2009)

Technically, bisexual. To me, homosexual.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> don't come in and try to act intelligent.



Seriously shut the fuck up


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 22, 2009)

Straight. 

Wohooo!


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> I don't have an 'orientation.' The whole sexual oreintation is some sort of silly invention of man. Its all rather pointless and humans are immature to label things as such. Animals copulate to reproduce but if they have male on male sex it is just natural. Animals have no bisexual, heterosexual etc etc. Those are just words and they are words animals have no use for. They are meaningless.


Of course animals have orientations, they just don't boast about them because they can't speak. Animals can't say eyes, so animals obviously don't have them, right?


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> I don't have an 'orientation.' The whole sexual oreintation is some sort of silly invention of man. Its all rather pointless and humans are immature to label things as such. Animals copulate to reproduce but if they have male on male sex it is just natural. Animals have no bisexual, heterosexual etc etc. Those are just words and they are words animals have no use for. They are meaningless.



 the existance of all the living animals alone disproves ur point.
Failed.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Seriously shut the fuck up


I'm not acting, though.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> So pansexual?
> (anything)



Nothing.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 22, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> the existance of all the living animals alone disproves ur point.
> Failed.



ur is not a word. Failed. /you


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 22, 2009)

If humans had never existed there would be no one to define gay or straight. It is what it is. Its called logic people? Jesus Christ!


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Your point is absolutely baseless.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> If humans had never existed there would be no one to define gay or straight. It is what it is. Its called logic people? Jesus Christ!


If humans didn't exist, there would be no word for animals, so animals wouldn't exist.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> If humans had never existed there would be no one to define gay or straight. It is what it is. Its called logic people? Jesus Christ!



And what it is is gay or straight.  Deal with it.

Also, prove that animals don't define gay or straight among themselves. 8)



Jashwa said:


> If humans didn't exist, there would be no word for animals, so animals wouldn't exist.



There would be no words for ANYTHING .O.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Isn't there like only one girl on these forums? Not a good straight guy prowling area.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not acting, though.



All you do is regurgitate memes and make boring posts


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> All you do is regurgitate memes and make boring posts


I disagree, he is one of my favourite members.



And not because he regurgitates memes and makes boring posts.


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> Nothing.



Which makes you asexual, which is an orientation you have.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> Which makes you asexual, which is an orientation you have.


That isn't what he meant. He is just trying to be intelligent and unique by saying that no orientation applies to him and just looking like a fool because of it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> If humans had never existed there would be no one to define gay or straight. It is what it is. Its called logic people? Jesus Christ!



Well, technically, we actually don't "invent" things that happen naturally in nature, we just name them. For example, we named oxygen, but it still exists. It may just be a name, but it does exist.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, technically, we actually don't "invent" things that happen naturally in nature, we just name them. For example, we named oxygen, but it still exists. It may just be a name, but it does exist.


Oxygen doesn't exist and it never existed.

It's getting harder to breathe.......


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oxygen doesn't exist and it never existed.
> 
> It's getting harder to breathe.......



Government conspiracy to get us to breathe in their toxins.


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Government conspiracy to get us to breathe in their toxins.


Shit bro.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I disagree, he is one of my favourite members.
> 
> 
> 
> And not because he regurgitates memes and makes boring posts.



B-b-b-b-b-b-but!

That's.....impossible


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> B-b-b-b-b-b-but!
> 
> That's.....impossible


>:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> >:



I'm so sorry


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 22, 2009)

Iffy350 said:


> ur is not a word. Failed. /you



yes it is...
me gets arrested by grammar police.


----------



## Dass (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm officially undecided/very confused now.


----------



## Miklagard (Oct 23, 2009)

I have never been in a relationship before, and I can't base my orientation off of the porn I spank it to. 
I can safely say that I am attracted to women, but I don't know if I am attracted to men or not. There is not enough information for me to make a judgment call on it.


Undecided.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I'm officially undecided/very confused now.



Join the club. We have cookies.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 23, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Join the club. We have cookies.



join this club, we have cookie cake, and Jager bombs.


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> join this club, we have cookie cake, and Jager bombs.


And cock. :>


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> join this club, we have cookie cake, and Jager bombs.



Cookie cake?! Where can I submit my application?


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Cookie cake?! Where can I submit my application?


*points to crotch*


----------



## Revy (Oct 23, 2009)

feelin transexual right now.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I disagree, he is one of my favourite members.
> 
> 
> 
> And not because he regurgitates memes and makes boring posts.


Why, thank you. 


Load_Blown said:


> All you do is regurgitate memes and make boring posts


Cool story bro


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 23, 2009)

GAY


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> GAY



*high five* same here.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> GAY




It'll be back to BI within the week.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 23, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> It'll be back to BI within the week.


Nah, girls just don't get my penis in a twirl anymore.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nah, girls just don't get my penis in a twirl anymore.



At least for right now...


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

:< ...


I'm straight.. for most people.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Why, thank you.
> 
> Cool story bro



That's pretty funny. You're a cool guy.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay, there are now 7 musicians I swear are turning me gay.

I hate confusion!!!!!

Just because it may settle something, if one finds one's own gender attractive, but does not wish to have sex, what would one be?

And while I'm asking questions, other than Dan Aykroyd, who's the most famous person diagnosed with Asperger's?


----------



## Jewel (Oct 24, 2009)

Asexual and antisexual, but I think I'm also pan-romantic.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's pretty funny. You're a cool guy.


I appreciate your sarcasm, but I'm going to pretend that was sincerity and smile.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I appreciate your sarcasm, but I'm going to pretend that was sincerity and smile.



It was sincere :|


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *points to crotch*



Meh, the application may take a while to fill out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

Right then, just went around the other tubes to see if I can determine weather or not I'm gay. Then I remembered the internet is teh useless, the only advice I can seem to find is "If you have had sex with or been in a relationship with a man, you're gay". Then I remembered that approach stupid, because I already know where I can find 75 gay or bi people (see poll) I can ask about it.

HOW DO I TELL IF I'M GAY (shy of the obvious method)?! THE CONFUSION IS PISSING ME OFF!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> Right then, just went around the other tubes to see if I can determine weather or not I'm gay. Then I remembered the internet is teh useless, the only advice I can seem to find is "If you have had sex with or been in a relationship with a man, you're gay". Then I remembered that approach stupid, because I already know where I can find 75 gay or bi people (see poll) I can ask about it.
> 
> HOW DO I TELL IF I'M GAY (shy of the obvious method)?! THE CONFUSION IS PISSING ME OFF!


Watch gay porn and see if you like it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> Right then, just went around the other tubes to see if I can determine weather or not I'm gay. Then I remembered the internet is teh useless, the only advice I can seem to find is "If you have had sex with or been in a relationship with a man, you're gay". Then I remembered that approach stupid, because I already know where I can find 75 gay or bi people (see poll) I can ask about it.
> 
> HOW DO I TELL IF I'M GAY (shy of the obvious method)?! THE CONFUSION IS PISSING ME OFF!



If you're in love with a man, keep thinking about him, dun feel erm.. sexually stimulated towards females, then you're Gay.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Watch gay porn and see if you like it.



This being one of the two obvious methods I was talking about even though I singularized the word method.



Ibuuyk said:


> If you're in love with a man, keep thinking about him, dun feel erm.. sexually stimulated towards females, then you're Gay.



I get that much.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

If you're too shy to try, the only thing you can do is wait till you feel ready for it, that's what happened to me.. been asexual till October 2nd and had to wait till October 16th before I found the courage to try it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you're too shy to try, the only thing you can do is wait till you feel ready for it, that's what happened to me.. been asexual till October 2nd and had to wait till October 16th before I found the courage to try it.



DAMN THE CONFUSION ALL TO HELL!

And I'm sure Asperger's is going to help with that. Damn it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> DAMN THE CONFUSION ALL TO HELL!
> 
> And I'm sure Asperger's is going to help with that. Damn it.



Yea, can trick things up, got it too.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> DAMN THE CONFUSION ALL TO HELL!



u might be bi. i hear that they are confused in the eariler stages of their sexuality.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> get a boyfriend/girlfriend, and see how much u like being with him or her. Your Gay/straightness, will emerge if u "stress" it a bit. i mean if u are gay, then there is zero physical attraction to females, and if u are straight, then, i don't need to explain any further with females.
> 
> And if it turns out ur are bi, then your orientation depends on the "weather" or something. i don't know, because im not bi.



I know the definitions, I JUST DON'T WANT SEX OR A RELATIONSHIP (presently) MAKING ME ASEXUAL (presently)!


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Meh, the application may take a while to fill out.


Oh you _clever_ little thing. I'm impressed.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> I know the definitions, I JUST DON'T WANT SEX OR A RELATIONSHIP (presently) MAKING ME ASEXUAL (presently)!



THEN WHY ARE U CONFUSED? if u know what u want (which is nothing), go get some.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> THEN WHY ARE U CONFUSED? if u know what u want (which is nothing), go get some.



The word presently was included because I am beginning to doubt the validity of the statement, and thus don't know what I want. Just because I don't want it now doesn't mean I won't tomorrow.

I just noticed my signature totally doesn't apply to me. It does now.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Bisexually gay. [/oxymoron]


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Bisexually gay. [/oxymoron]



Heterosexually gay sounds more like an oxymoron to me. Or asexually gay. Hmm...

I'm still asexual, unlike the traitorous heathen, Dass! Nah, just kidding. You like what you like. If you find your not asexual, good on you. If you are still asexual, then that is fine as well.


----------



## Syl (Oct 25, 2009)

I dunno, either A or Pan. I hear sex hurts anyway


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

MBlueWolf said:


> Heterosexually gay sounds more like an oxymoron to me. Or asexually gay. Hmm...
> 
> I'm still asexual, unlike the traitorous heathen, Dass! Nah, just kidding. You like what you like. If you find your not asexual, good on you. If you are still asexual, then that is fine as well.



Eh, you're probably right, lol. I like a few women, but I wouldn't date them. If I remember correctly, I'm like Ahkmill. =P


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Disparity said:


> Straight



BE CLEANSED -Throws rainbows at you-


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: I'm still Straight


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Update: I'm still Straight


We don't care.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> We don't care.



Yeah, we don't really care if you're straight, that's normally the default assumption. This poll however says 50% of you are gay or bi, so... I don't think that's got much to do with it.

I can see I'm staying in the confused status for a while, if you're so determined to get an update. Goddamn grey zone.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yeah, we don't really care if you're straight, that's normally the default assumption. This poll however says 50% of you are gay or bi, so... I don't think that's got much to do with it.
> 
> I can see I'm staying in the confused status for a while, if you're so determined to get an update. Goddamn grey zone.


No we don't care about "updates".

Update: I'm still not caring.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No we don't care about "updates".
> 
> Update: I'm still not caring.



Aah, yeah, don't much care about those either.

Edit; feel free if you actually have a change, though.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Oct 25, 2009)

Bisexual yeah that will do


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2009)

Bisexual but I would never tell my parents. My dad would probably disown me.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Straight


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Asexual


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Bi.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Zoophile


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

gay, still.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: 70:30 Male:Female


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm totally gay.

Am I normal now?


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Cookies and Coca-Cola-Phile


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Gay again :3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: still bi. Thanks for caring FAF.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 25, 2009)

I am not a fgt, like some people would have you believe >.>


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Undecided


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Bisexual.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: I'm super gay now.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Pansexual


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Update: I'm super gay now.



giantpenis.exe

for you :>


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: confused.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Other (please specify below)


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> giantpenis.exe
> 
> for you :>



Update: Even gayer now.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Update: Even gayer now.



oh how murry


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Bi.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Gay again, thanks for watching.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Half fag.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Update: Gay again, thanks for watching.



what are you going to be next, a necrozoophile?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what are you going to be next, a necrozoophile?



brb fapping


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what are you going to be next, a necrozoophile?


Update: Necrozoophile


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Update: Necrozoophile



i forsee, a plushophile in your future.


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 25, 2009)

Necropyrobestiality. It's awwwwwwwright.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

KatmanDu said:


> Necropyrobestiality. It's awwwwwwwright.


You set dead animals on fire and then have sex with them?

Sounds murrypurry.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You set dead animals on fire and then have sex with them?
> 
> Sounds murrypurry.



i think i can, a necrozooscatyogurtuptheassphile.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Anythingwithapulseandeventhingswithoutapulseophile


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Update: Anythingwithapulseandeventhingswithoutapulseophile



you mean an everythinginexistancephile


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

Man, I should have lurked this a long time ago.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you mean an everythinginexistancephile


No, I wouldn't fuck you :V



Aaaaand gay again, lets fuck.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, I wouldn't fuck you :V
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand gay again, lets fuck.



i already have a boyfriend, so to bad.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: Depressedophile :c



Aaaand gay again.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Update: Depressedophile :c
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand gay again.



go to the moods, there is usually a lot of depression there.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> go to the moods, there is usually a lot of depression there.


No way, please for the love of god no moods threads.

I'm gay ok?


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 25, 2009)

I am actually bisexual in the sense I am attracted to women and I feel sexual attraction, most def, but I actually don't really like dating them. The times I've tried I couldn't relate to them and we didn't click romantically. But I still can look at another woman and go I'D TAP THAT.

*shrug* I guess what I'm saying is that I'm probably about a 2 on the Kinsey Scale because I'm not exclusively heterosexual but I wouldn't say I'm all that homosexual or bisexual.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No way, please for the love of god no moods threads.
> 
> I'm gay ok?



excellent. *claps hands together evily*


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

You know, I think puberty has been hitting me from the legs up this whole time, and it's just now kicking in on my head. However that happens.

Still iffy.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> You know, I think puberty has been hitting me from the legs up this whole time.



So your balls didn't drop yet?


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> So your balls didn't drop yet?



Unless those are typically above one's head, or anything else is going over mine, I suggest you reread that.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> So your balls didn't drop yet?


You're like 7, the irony of this post amuses me.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> Unless those are typically above one's head, or anything else is going over mine, I suggest you reread that.



Okay, I reread your post.

So your saying that your sexuality is just beginning to kick in? Which gender are you leaning towards?

C'mon, you live in Canada. Canadian chicks are the hottest, don't tell me that you wouldn't tap that


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're like 7, the irony of this post amuses me.



I'm 14 -.-


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I'm 14 -.-


Your picture disagrees.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Your picture disagrees.



So, if your logic serves me right, I am a 7 yr old because of my avi, right?

Then your an awesome cat t-shirt because your avi told me so.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 25, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> So, if your logic serves me right, I am a 7 yr old because of my avi, right?
> 
> Then your an awesome cat t-shirt because your avi told me so.


No. No, no.  Your real life picture.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No. No, no.  Your real life picture.



Oh, oh, well yeah, I do look rather young for my age


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, I reread your post.
> 
> So your saying that your sexuality is just beginning to kick in? Which gender are you leaning towards?
> 
> C'mon, you live in Canada. Canadian chicks are the hottest, don't tell me that you wouldn't tap that



Pretty much what I'm saying.

And as for the rest of that post...





Nothing from her (in fact the size of those disturbs me)...




nothing...




Nyet. Find hotter and you're still going to get that reaction, I kinda suck at finding hot women because I don't like hot women.

I'm fairly sure I'm not going to get anything from women, and as for males... I'm unsure to say the least.


----------



## -Blackout- (Oct 26, 2009)

Straight~


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You set dead animals on fire and then have sex with them?
> 
> Sounds murrypurry.



I'm getting a government grant to move up to kleptopyronecrobestiality.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 26, 2009)

I is Bicurious.


----------



## Ninjawolf10 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Straight as a line baby!!!!*
Yay for me being a christian and not hating people due to their views!!!! XD


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

Ninjawolf10 said:


> *Straight as a line baby!!!!*
> Yay for me being a christian and not hating people due to their views!!!! XD


Tune down the Christianity pride to non zealot levels, please.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Tune down the Christianity pride to non zealot levels, please.



he is new, give it time.


----------



## Ninjawolf10 (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry...I am what I am...XD


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Ninjawolf10 said:


> *Straight as a line baby!!!!*
> Yay for me being a christian and not hating people due to their views!!!! XD




oh lol. I give him three months.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

Ninjawolf10 said:


> sorry...I am what I am...XD


I'm a Christian as well, but I don't scream I LOVE JESUS <33333333333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> oh lol. I give him three months.



i dont know, i think 6 months, past that, lets raise the odds by doubling up on a few bets.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i dont know, i think 6 months, past that, lets raise the odds by doubling up on a few bets.



well, I was a total meme whore, then a total Wesker whore, all in about three months. Then I even'd out.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> well, I was a total meme whore, then a total Wesker whore, all in about three months.



no i meant the change from straight.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> well, I was a total meme whore, then a total Wesker whore, all in about three months. Then I even'd out.


Thank fucking God.  You're actually a decent person once you stopped ruining one of the most badass characters ever.


----------



## Ninjawolf10 (Oct 26, 2009)

give me 6 months on what???
and thanks for betting on me guys:? ...LOL
sorry if i came off that strong i just don't want people to think i'm one of those "your wrong" types...that's all...


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no i meant the change from straight.


Oh. well I once thought I was 100% straight. Yeh not anymore. bi. WHOO!



Jashwa said:


> Thank fucking God.  You're actually a decent person once you stopped ruining one of the most badass characters ever.



Thank you. BTW, Jashwa, you think he's really dead?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Ninjawolf10 said:


> give me 6 months on what???
> and thanks for betting on me guys:? ...LOL
> sorry if i came off that strong i just don't want people to think i'm one of those "your wrong" types...that's all...



well, most people here came here straight, i was one, now i have a boyfriend. if i were you, id loose the i <3 Jesus, or you are going to catch as much flak as a british plane over 1942 Berlin.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Oh. well I once thought I was 100% straight. Yeh not anymore. bi. WHOO!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. BTW, Jashwa, you think he's really dead?



Wesker's dead.

Oh, and hi new guy.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Oh. well I once thought I was 100% straight. Yeh not anymore. bi. WHOO!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. BTW, Jashwa, you think he's really dead?


He's dead.  Don't be one of _those_ people that goes into denial. 


Ninjawolf10 said:


> give me 6 months on what???
> and thanks for betting on me guys:? ...LOL
> sorry if i came off that strong i just don't want people to think i'm one of those "your wrong" types...that's all...


Staying straight.  I lasted 6 months.  I was _sooo _straight.  Ask Lukar.  I wouldn't even be in the chat box when they were talking about fag stuff.  Now I'm bi.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Wesker's dead.
> 
> Oh, and hi new guy.



Then how will the story advance? Or is the story of Resident Evil as dead as the slow moving zombie?



Jashwa said:


> He's dead.  Don't be one of _those_ people that goes into denial.



I'm not. I just think it ain't the end of Wesker's shenanigans.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Then how will the story advance? Or is the story of Resident Evil as dead as the slow moving zombie?


A new virus will surface somewhere being made by someone else.  Like they always do.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He's dead.  Don't be one of _those_ people that goes into denial.
> 
> Staying straight.  I lasted 6 months.  I was _sooo _straight.  Ask Lukar.  I wouldn't even be in the chat box when they were talking about fag stuff.  Now I'm bi.



yeah, at this point we take bets.


----------



## Ninjawolf10 (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG...LOL LOL LOL nice Simile XD...oh ok lol IDK what you guys meant...and i might lose it...
Oh and Hi Lukar...XD


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> A new virus will surface somewhere being made by someone else.  Like they always do.



Maybe we'll see some old faces?

And to stay on topic, people who go one way, don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

Gay.



Ninjawolf10 said:


> OMG...LOL LOL LOL nice Simile XD...oh ok lol IDK what you guys meant...and i might lose it...
> Oh and Hi Lukar...XD



x3 Lol, this ain't the welcome forum, but welcome to FAF.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Maybe we'll see some old faces?
> 
> And to stay on topic, people who go one way, don't be afraid to experiment.


Other than the baddies of RE4 and the chick in RE5, when do we ever see NEW faces?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Other than the baddies of RE4 and the chick in RE5, when do we ever see NEW faces?



Just hoping. Remember RE0? How billy just walked off? What, did all the zombie dogs take a fucking nap? And did Carlos or Rebecca or Sherry ever do anything after the games?


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well, most people here came here straight, i was one, now i have a boyfriend. if i were you, id loose the i <3 Jesus, or you are going to catch as much flak as a british plane over 1942 Berlin.



Wait, what? You actually have been pushing me gay? I thought that was just a myth invented by 4chan! Teh Internet tubes lied to me! (shockandhorrorzomgwth)
Goddamnit I don't care one way or the other but how many months are you giving me?!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> Wait, what? You actually have been pushing me gay? I thought that was just a myth invented by 4chan! Teh Internet tubes lied to me! (shockandhorrorzomgwth)
> Goddamnit I don't care one way or the other but how many months are you giving me?!



It's too late for you. MWA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> Wait, what? You actually have been pushing me gay? I thought that was just a myth invented by 4chan! Teh Internet tubes lied to me! (shockandhorrorzomgwth)
> Goddamnit I don't care one way or the other but how many months are you giving me?!



well lets see, here since Sept. seem to be a WoW fan, id say, 4 1/2-9 months more. you are stronger than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Just hoping. Remember RE0? How billy just walked off? What, did all the zombie dogs take a fucking nap? And did Carlos or Rebecca or Sherry ever do anything after the games?


I actually never beat 0.  I borrowed it from a friend and beat the first half and then had to give it back.


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2009)

*is confused from the above posts*


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well lets see, here since Sept. seem to be a WoW fan, id say, 4 1/2-9 months more. you are stronger than you give yourself credit for.



I legitimately panicked at that for a second.

I ain't got a clue why, though.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I actually never beat 0.  I borrowed it from a friend and beat the first half and then had to give it back.



me neither. read the novel by S.D Perry. Very accurate. Actually better than the games in terms of emotion and char. depth.

The novels are very good. I've read them all. they actually helped me. in RE2, when I fought the giant croc, the book says leon blew it up. It didn't even get close to me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> I legitimately panicked at that for a second.
> 
> I ain't got a clue why, though.



well, you wont care after awhile.


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well, you wont care after awhile.



Wait, I think I'm getting an aftershock

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnniiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right then, that's outta my system for a while. Holy crap I have been saying damn a lot lately.


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2009)

Whatever happened to simple posts saying you're either a fag or not? |:


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Whatever happened to simple posts saying you're either a fag or not? |:



I think you broke it with that mess a couple pages ago.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

Iam straight and have a GF...you all will never change me NEVER!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! 

HETERO POWERS ACTIVATE!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Iam straight and have a GF...you all will never change me NEVER!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> HETERO POWERS ACTIVATE!



HHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

For the record: Vagina rules and Tits are the bomb.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

Update: bi.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Update: bi.



Duh.


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> For the record: Vagina rules and Tits are the bomb.



Statements like these are one of the reasons I'm closer to gay than straight.
Damnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnitdamnit.
Now I'm done overreacting.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Duh.


Update: Bi.  



Read back a few pages where Emo and I were mocking the people that always update us on their sexuality.  (Read as: you and a few other people)


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

update: Help me iam in Lance Bass basement....come quick hes got the toys.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> update: Help me iam in Lance Bass basement....come quick hes got the toys.



OOH, ILL BE OVER RIGHT NOW, LET ME GET MY TOYS FIRST.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> update: Help me iam in Lance Bass basement....come quick hes got the toys.



He was the voice of Sephiroth in KH 1.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

update : "gag in mouth" MUAHMMM! MMM!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> update : "gag in mouth" MUAHMMM! MMM!



Don't tempt me. :3


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> update : "gag in mouth" MUAHMMM! MMM!



you have fun with that...


----------



## Suzienymph (Oct 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> For the record: Vagina rules and Tits are the bomb.



Agreed!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> For the record: Vagina rules and Tits are the bomb.


Sure, they just don't give me a boner anymore. :V


----------



## Dass (Oct 29, 2009)

Righto then, bullet needs to be bitten at some point, and I've been denying it to myself for far too long. I'm gay. Finally got it into my own head.
I'm sure many of you are less surprised than when scientists told you that ducks like water.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Dass said:


> Righto then, bullet needs to be bitten at some point, and I've been denying it to myself for far too long. I'm gay. Finally got it into my own head.
> I'm sure many of you are less surprised than when scientists told you that ducks like water.



HAY KID WANNA YIFF


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Dass said:


> Righto then, bullet needs to be bitten at some point, and I've been denying it to myself for far too long. I'm gay. Finally got it into my own head.
> I'm sure many of you are less surprised than when scientists told you that ducks like water.


WAIT








































DUCKS LIKE WATER?!?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> WAIT
> 
> DUCKS LIKE WATER?!?



NO

DUCKS THINK WATER SUCKS

GATORADE IS BETTER


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> NO
> 
> DUCKS THINK WATER SUCKS
> 
> GATORADE IS BETTER


BUT EVEN BETTER STILL

DUCKS SWIMMING IN BAWLS




THE SPEED GETS HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND *exploding ducks*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> BUT EVEN BETTER STILL
> 
> DUCKS SWIMMING IN BAWLS
> 
> THE SPEED GETS HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND HIGHER AND *exploding ducks*



THEM DUCKS BE TRIPPIN BAWLS





I hate myself


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> THEM DUCKS BE TRIPPIN BAWLS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Me too



I guess that we'll just have to LOVE EACH OTHER INSTEAD :V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> HAY KID WANNA YIFF


If I pretend to be gay, will you yiff me?


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If I pretend to be gay, will you yiff me?


stfu fag


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If I pretend to be gay, will you yiff me?



No

You have to pretend to be straight 8)


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I guess that we'll just have to LOVE EACH OTHER INSTEAD :V


QUICK MAKE DASS JEALOUS YIFFYIFFYIFYIFIFYFYIFYFYIFIYF


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No
> 
> You have to pretend to be straight 8)


So you're going to bro-rape me?


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So you're going to bro-rape me?


No Bro stop it Bro c'mon Bro stop it Bro

Bro


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So you're going to bro-rape me?



I brought a Gamecube and everything :3



DarkNoctus said:


> No Bro stop it Bro c'mon Bro stop it Bro
> 
> Bro



BALLIIIIIN~


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I brought a Gamecube and everything :3
> http://davidmawesome.webs.com/photos/ihashat/Baseball-ASU.jpg


DUDE, I LOVE GAMECUBE.  LET'S PLAY SMASH BROS.


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> DUDE, I LOVE GAMECUBE.  LET'S PLAY SMASH BROS.


I WANNA PLAY F-ZERO GX



BRO


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I WANNA PLAY F-ZERO GX
> 
> 
> 
> BRO


I'm sorry, you'll get goat's blood all over the controllers.  You can't play.


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, you'll get goat's blood all over the controllers.  You can't play.


But I already made it into incense and burnt it 

I don't have any left 
_



why because do you know where i can get some?



bro?_


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> But I already made it into incense and burnt it
> 
> I don't have any left
> _
> ...


Brb drawing pentagrams with goats blood like in Devian's signature


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Brb drawing pentagrams with goats blood like in Devian's signature


DON'T FORGET TO PLAY MARILYN MANSON IN THE BACKGROUND




SO ANTICHRIST


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> DON'T FORGET TO PLAY MARILYN MANSON IN THE BACKGROUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER THAT I'LL GO HAVE GAY SEX.  BECAUSE THAT'S SATANIC AS WELL.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Man if Devian really wants to seem Satanic he should change his avatar and signature to be Michael Bay.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Man if Devian really wants to seem Satanic he should change his avatar and signature to be Michael Moore.


Fix'd.


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Michael Moore helps gay people.




SATAN IS WITHIN HIM


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Well the last time I check I saw still straight. I donâ€™t really knowâ€¦ what to do in order to get a girlfriend thoughâ€¦ since they all seem to think Iâ€™m the gay dude that girls talk toâ€¦

Iâ€™ve even tried to ask one of the girls out and she said that â€œIt wouldnâ€™t be a girlfriend and boyfriend dateâ€


â€¦ damn it
I need a girlfriend, online or not.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> AFTER THAT I'LL GO HAVE GAY SEX.  BECAUSE THAT'S SATANIC AS WELL.



I heard "gay sex."


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Did someone say gay sex?


----------



## Lukar (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Did someone say gay sex?



Jashwa did, it's a party now. ;3


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Jashwa did, it's a party now. ;3


murrypurry

The fox, the cat, and the skunkwolf.



Yay for always being the odd one out.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 29, 2009)

i heard gay buttsex so i came, then i looked in this thread.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2009)

Can a lion join the party? ;]


----------



## Zoku (Oct 30, 2009)

Hetero. Although with all my friends being bi, it's a wonder I'm still the way I am. XD


----------



## Jojenga (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, i'm gay, because women are way too confusing.  And besides, men are much more romantic anyways


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2009)

Jojenga said:


> Well, i'm gay, because women are way too confusing. And besides, men are much more romantic anyways


 
Well I hate to say but men are definitly not more romantic, all men think about is getting into a girls pants yet with me thats not the case.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 30, 2009)

leon said:


> Well I hate to say but men are definitly not more romantic, all men think about is getting into a girls pants yet with me thats not the case.


Cool stereotype bro.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 30, 2009)

leon said:


> Well I hate to say but men are definitly not more romantic, all men think about is getting into a girls pants yet with me thats not the case.



Only in high school.  :V


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Only in high school.  :V



Talk about it


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a guy... and I like guys...

Boys bein' boys.  Shit rocks.


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

Mako said:


> I'm a guy... and I like guys...
> 
> Boys bein' boys.  Shit rocks.


hay want to yiff


----------



## Dass (Oct 30, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> hay want to yiff



Are you going to say that to everyone who says they're gay?


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> hay want to yiff



Aaaand time!

Only took an hour and thirteen minutes since registering to be solicited for sex!


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

Mako said:


> Aaaand time!
> 
> Only took an hour and thirteen minutes since registering to be solicited for sex!


You didn't refuse me! This is the best reply I've EVER HAD!!! C:


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh gosh. :3  

Glad to be there for ya!


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

ily~ C:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 30, 2009)

People at my school are still sometimes surprised to find out I'm gay. This confuses me. I thought it was no secret.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> People at my school are still sometimes surprised to find out I'm gay. This confuses me. I thought it was no secret.



Did you say to them [chandler voice] Could I *BE* any more of a faggot [/chandler voice]


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Did you say to them [chandler voice] Could I *BE* any more of a faggot [/chandler voice]


No, but I really should have.


----------



## Rio (Oct 30, 2009)

I definitely go both ways =3


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

Rio said:


> I definitely go both ways =3


mouth and asshole?

:V


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Did you say to them [chandler voice] Could I *BE* any more of a faggot [/chandler voice]



Nice use of chandler tag.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2009)

Mako said:


> Nice use of *chandler tagâ„¢*.



Thanks and fix'd

It's mine now.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2009)

As gay as â†“



Ahkmill said:


> People at my school are still sometimes surprised to find out I'm gay. This confuses me. I thought it was no secret.



Lol, I thought you were bi?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 30, 2009)

Lukar said:


> As gay as â†“
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought you were bi?


I went full gay like a week or two ago. I dunno, I jump around. Maybe some day I'll go bi again. Who knows?


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Thanks and fix'd
> 
> It's mine now.



Dammit, I was gonna use that some day. >:c


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I went full gay like a week or two ago. I dunno, I jump around. Maybe some day I'll go bi again. Who knows?



Oh, lol.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Oct 30, 2009)

I like it up the pooper. I think I covered this in the other eighteen sexuality threads.


----------



## Pie (Oct 31, 2009)

Straight as an arrow. A straight arrow that gets a bit wonky after a few drinks, anyway.


----------



## Eisen (Oct 31, 2009)

In real life terms, I consider myself to be about 95% straight if I could give it a percentage. Once in a while, I feel like doing something naughty, though >:3

However, when it comes to furs/furry artwork, I'm about 90% into male and 10% into female...lol...For some reason, male art is just hotter...But it has to be shota/non-antho/fetish art. Anything that even resembles irl guys is not my thing at all.

I am a guy, just so you all know.


----------



## rosiepoo (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sexual! Just sexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 31, 2009)

rosiepoo said:


> I'm sexual! Just sexual.


Congratulations on being the 1,000th member to say that. Have a cookie.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 31, 2009)

Pie said:


> Straight as an arrow. A straight arrow that gets a bit wonky after a few drinks, anyway.



You're as straight as a bendy straw.


----------



## Bad Hare (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been in a committed relationship with a girl for a long time, but aside from her, I prefer sex with guys.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 31, 2009)

Openly asexual dudes and dudettes!


----------



## Hir (Oct 31, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Openly asexual dudes and dudettes!


I care not, you're kind of skunk wolf like me :3

Hai :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 1, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I care not, you're kind of skunk wolf like me :3
> 
> Hai :3


 :3 *wave at DarkNoctus* Hi. Yes I'm a skunk/wolf like you. We can chat if you want to.


----------



## Zolen (Nov 1, 2009)

_Heterosexual _

_....worship me!!!!!!! _


----------



## Hir (Nov 1, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> :3 *wave at DarkNoctus* Hi. Yes I'm a skunk/wolf like you. We can chat if you want to.


Sounds wonderful :3


----------



## Lukar (Nov 1, 2009)

As gay as Johnny Dazzles.


----------



## Adamada (Nov 1, 2009)

Definitely bi.


----------



## Pie (Nov 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You're as straight as a bendy straw.



ooo ill have to use that one


----------



## Aurali (Nov 1, 2009)

Pie said:


> Straight as an arrow. A straight arrow that gets a bit wonky after a few drinks, anyway.



but Pie is round o.o;


----------



## Zolen (Nov 1, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> For the record: Vagina rules and Tits are the bomb.



so true


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 3, 2009)

I am animal people sexual


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm now lesbian, completely and married to my wife Shelly.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I'm now lesbian, completely and married to my wife Shelly.



Hey you're not typing all goofy anymore


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

true. so ne-ways. I'm happy with my life!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm still one of those queer folk.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 5, 2009)

heterosexual


----------



## Koray (Nov 5, 2009)

Gay...

for now...


----------



## Lukar (Nov 5, 2009)

Teto said:


> I'm still one of those queer folk.



This.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 7, 2009)

I only chase male tail...  ^.=.^


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 7, 2009)

I am homosexual when I need to be, but most of the time I am nonsexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 7, 2009)

Queer as a three dollar bill.


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

A few weeks later. Still gay. I'm now convinced this isn't changing.
Ergo "shakily" shall now be removed from "shakily gay".

Conglaturation !!!



blackfuredfox said:


> well lets see, here since Sept. seem to be a WoW fan, id say, 4 1/2-9 months more. you are stronger than you give yourself credit for.



So that would be March 13th
I wonder why that was so far off...


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 8, 2009)

heterosexual


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm bi at times, but for the most part I'm straight


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 8, 2009)

I consider myself hetero. Strictly hetero.

But open minded. Never say never.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm str8 as a whistle :V


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm str8 as a whistle :V


 
Yea, me too. :V


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

my orientation isn't particularly sexual, but it's hetero to the extent that i give a dam.
what anybody else does with each other is cool with me and up to them too.
when i was a lot younger it was a big thing to my ego to get layed.
i'm really glad i no longer give a rat.
(the rat's happy too.  i hope.)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

i could never let go of the Irish lasses so straight


----------



## Profetitus (Nov 9, 2009)

I am 100% Gay , Ive gone there and I aint coming back haha

^_^


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

Straight. But things can change, although I don't expect them to. Long story short, I've only been sexually active for about 3 weeks. I had a problem (down _there_) that kept me from being active.


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

Best of both worlds ^_^


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 10, 2009)

I have to say, to the five people who wrote "other", what in god's name are you attracted to!?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 10, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> I have to say, to the five people who wrote "other", what in god's name are you attracted to!?



*:3*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 10, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> I have to say, to the five people who wrote "other", what in god's name are you attracted to!?


 Zoos, children, etc


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 10, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Zoos



All those cages. oh murr.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 10, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> All those cages. oh murr.


I lol'd.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 10, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> I have to say, to the five people who wrote "other", what in god's name are you attracted to!?


Cheeseburgers, of course.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 10, 2009)

Bread.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Cheeseburgers, of course.


 
The sad thing is, I know someone who actually is.


----------



## goose (Nov 11, 2009)

Heavily monogamous heterosexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 11, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> The sad thing is, I know someone who actually is.


That's hawt.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> That's hawt.


 
I'll never have mayonnaise on cheeseburgers again though D:


----------



## Skidd (Nov 11, 2009)

Aseuxal, Straight-Romantic


----------



## Hir (Nov 11, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> I had a problem (down _there_) that kept me from being active.


Oh _do_ share.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 11, 2009)

The-Real-Syko said:


> I'll never have mayonnaise on cheeseburgers again though D:


Mayonnaise is nasty. Catsup is where it's at, bro.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

...

I have to ask what "Pansexual" means. 

I really don't want to google that.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> I have to ask what "Pansexual" means.
> 
> I really don't want to google that.



you have sex with bread NEXT QUESTION. Interest in everything, sexual, specieal... age...


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

... 

Oh har har, "pan" 9.9




...

Wait really? (I mean, with furries you never really know...)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 11, 2009)

Pansexual is when you're attracted to personality.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Oh har har, "pan" 9.9
> 
> ...


 
If there are people in the fandom who can be tempted by having their parts chopped off and fed to 'em, there's someone that really, _really,* REALLY*_ likes bread.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 12, 2009)

But 13 of them?


----------



## Klay (Nov 12, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> I have to ask what "Pansexual" means.
> 
> I really don't want to google that.




lol, just google it. You won't get any furry peto porn. Nor will you get any bread porn.

Anyway, might as well say that I'm kinda-sorta Bi. I'd say 80% hetero and 20% gay.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 12, 2009)

Bisexual, mainly attracted to guys.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

Lesbian, voted homosexual on the poll.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Lesbian, voted homosexual on the poll.


Well, y'know, that is what homosexual is, so I would have been concerned if you didn't choose homosexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, y'know, that is what homosexual is, so I would have been concerned if you didn't choose homosexual.


Some lesbians are still bisexual. :V


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, y'know, that is what homosexual is, so I would have been concerned if you didn't choose homosexual.


 

For some reason, alot of times when people hear the word "homosexual," they tend to think of males, not females.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> For some reason, alot of times when people hear the word "homosexual," they tend to think of males, not females.


Well it means both /irony


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well it means both /irony


 
I'm aware it does. I'm just bein' all philomosophical and shit.



Ahkmill said:


> Some lesbians are still bisexual. :V


 
Some, but I'm not. Women tend to be way more sexually fluid then males, though. BUGs and LUGs and the like. I think that's why so many people in members of both the straight and GLBT community think most people who are bisexual are just doing it for attention or it's "just a phase."


----------



## Aurali (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Some, but I'm not. Women tend to be way more sexually fluid then males, though. BUGs and LUGs and the like. I think that's why so many people in members of both the straight and GLBT community think most people who are bisexual are just doing it for attention or it's "just a phase."



This, my current girlfriend was straight when I met her


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

Aurali said:


> This, my current girlfriend was straight when I met her


 
My ex girlfriend no longer identifies as bi, and my current girlfriend went from bi to lesbian. Women are such funny creatures. :lol:

Haha, I also get alot from my female friends "If you were a guy, I would [do things to] you."


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Haha, I also get alot from my female friends "If you were a guy, I would [do things to] you."


Eventually, they'll try it anyway.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Eventually, they'll try it anyway.


 
A couple have...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> A couple have...:mrgreen:


Like you said, those girls have their fluid sexualities.

Heh, and to think just a year ago even I said I would never EVER be gay. *Waves around a rainbow flag*


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 14, 2009)

Updated, sorta; I'm ALMOST gay, about 90/10 bi, leaning towards men. Don't find women that attractive, really.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Updated, sorta; I'm ALMOST gay, about 90/10 bi, leaning towards men. Don't find women that attractive, really.


YES! IT'S FINALLY HAPPENED! COME TO THE FAG SIDE!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey I'm still asexual.

:V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hey I'm still asexual.
> 
> :V


And I still hate you for it.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> And I still hate you for it.



That's okay, I hate you by default.

<3


----------



## Aurali (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hey I'm still asexual.



I'm not


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> That's okay, I hate you by default.
> 
> <3


ilu ratte <3


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I'm not



Well no shit.



Ahkmill said:


> ilu ratte <3



<3 :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> <3 :3


ilu ratte. ilu thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much.


I just hate your lack of a sexuality. :V


----------



## Gardoof (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm Bisexual, but leaning more towards Homosexual than Hetero


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Apparently I'm not gay anymore because I'm not good at gelling my hair.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Apparently I'm not gay anymore because I'm not good at gelling my hair.


 
I don't have a mullet. I'm an awful lesbian...:cry:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> I don't have a mullet. I'm an awful lesbian...:cry:


Awwww. *Hug* Mullets are nasty, even on lesbos. That's why Grey's Anatomy wins.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Awwww. *Hug* Mullets are nasty, even on lesbos. That's why Grey's Anatomy wins.


 
Ugh, mullets are so creepy looking. Then again, most lesbians fail at hair, quite frankly.

I've never watched Grey's Anatomy, actually. I know my mom did but then she stopped watching because of the two chicks that got together or something.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Ugh, mullets are so creepy looking. Then again, most lesbians fail at hair, quite frankly.
> 
> I've never watched Grey's Anatomy, actually. I know my mom did but then she stopped watching because of the two chicks that got together or something.


I'm surprised my mom kept watching even after the two girls got together. :V

Meh, only the lesbians who try to do their hair like dudes fail at it.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> ilu ratte. ilu thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much.
> 
> 
> I just hate your lack of a sexuality. :V



I kinda like my lack of a sexuality.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I kinda like my lack of a sexuality.


Nobody else does. Not a single straight guy or lesbian girl don't wanna get in those pants.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nobody else does. Not a single straight guy or lesbian girl don't wanna get in those pants.



I'm ok with that.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 14, 2009)

Where the dykes at?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm ok with that.


I may not like your way of life, but you are always accepted. <3



PriestRevan said:


> Where the dykes at?


Where da' dykes, where da' dykes, where da' dykes at?
Had a dildo in da' cunt, where da' bra at?
All da' lesbo's actin' up, where da' camera at?
Ya' betta' lick 'dat, if ya' gonna' keep 'dat.


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> YES! IT'S FINALLY HAPPENED! COME TO THE FAG SIDE!



I'm CLOSE!  Just not completely saying that. Might decide that later on, idk.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 14, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'm CLOSE!  Just not completely saying that. Might decide that later on, idk.


It'll happen. Wait and see...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey. Ahkmill.

Stop taking over this thread and get back in the kitchen.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nobody else does. Not a single straight guy or lesbian girl don't wanna get in those pants.



Actually, from the month and a half being completely deprived of sexual desire, I can honestly say I have too much respect for her asexuality to even think about it anymore.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I may not like your way of life, but you are always accepted. <3



Well it's not like I don't like anything, it's that I don't really want to have/try sex.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> it's that I don't really want to have/try sex.


I'm like that too but with the difference that I'm going to try anyway before deciding. Until then I'm still a fag.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

Teto said:


> I'm like that too but with the difference that I'm going to try anyway before deciding. Until then I'm still a fag.



You fag.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You fag.


Don't you be stating the obvious on *MY* fag >:0


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Undecided- im too unsure to make any concrete decisions.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Apparently I'm not gay anymore because I'm not good at gelling my hair.



Gays don't gel their hair, they condition twice.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Don't you be stating the obvious on *MY* fag >:0



Fags.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gays don't gel their hair, they condition twice.


Oh God, I condition twice D:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh God, I condition twice D:



Jesus, even _I_ don't actually do that. D:


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Jesus, even _I_ don't actually do that. D:


To be fair, I use shitty shampoo+conditioner.  So I do that twice.  It's probably the equivalent of washing with good shampoo and conditioner once.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> To be fair, I use shitty shampoo+conditioner.  So I do that twice.  It's probably the equivalent of washing with good shampoo and conditioner once.



Maybe you should just buy better shampoo and conditioner, then. :B Save yourself some time.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Nov 15, 2009)

I am pansexual because I have sex with tupperwear. -_-


----------



## Hir (Nov 15, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fags.


Yep <3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 15, 2009)

Doesn't anyone watch South Park anymore? The meaning of fag has been changed.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Doesn't anyone watch South Park anymore?



Nope.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nope.


Well, damn.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you should just buy better shampoo and conditioner, then. :B Save yourself some time.


I will next time.

Plus, I don't mind long showers.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 15, 2009)

People not watching South Park?


THE END IS NEAR!

REPENT!

REPENT!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 15, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I will next time.
> 
> Plus, I don't mind long showers.



unf unf


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

Back into asexuality, I am.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Back into asexuality, I am.



Why are you and I switching so much? ._.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 15, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Why are you and I switching so much? ._.



This is the first time I switch?


----------



## Hir (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Back into asexuality, I am.


Sexualities don't change when partners change Ib. You're still gay.


----------



## LeverPuller (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there a such thing as "Whoever You're In a Relationship With" - Sexual? Because that would definately define me.
Otherwise, Hetero.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

LeverPuller said:


> Is there a such thing as "Whoever You're In a Relationship With" - Sexual? Because that would definately define me.
> Otherwise, Hetero.


Monosexual? @_@


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I used to be bi, but my sexual orientation has been deleted by Surgat. Reason: penis.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2009)

LeverPuller said:


> Is there a such thing as "Whoever You're In a Relationship With" - Sexual? Because that would definately define me.
> Otherwise, Hetero.



They'd probably label that "pansexual".


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sexualities don't change when partners change Ib. You're still gay.



Not when you kill your emotions.  No feelings =  no love, therefore no orientation.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Not when you kill your emotions.  No feelings =  no love, therefore no orientation.


It's called *sexual* orientation, not love orientation. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's called *sexual* orientation, not love orientation. :V



Same damn thing


----------



## Barak (Nov 16, 2009)

No !

You can screw woman,but you are in love with a guy


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> It's called *sexual* orientation, not love orientation. :V


Goddamn, that sounded morbid as hell.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Both are controllable, so its only a matter of words


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Not when you kill your emotions.  No feelings =  no love, therefore no orientation.



Yeah, yeah, we'll stick to that story. Yeah, that's _totally_ believable _and_ possible.

*Cough* He's still Gay *Cough*


----------



## Barak (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, yeah, we'll stick to that story. Yeah, that's _totally_ believable _and_ possible.
> 
> *Cough* He's still Gay *Cough*



^this !


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2009)

It sure is indecisive and quarreling in here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It sure is indecisive and quarreling in here.


Your asexuality is infecting other members.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 16, 2009)

You're all faggots.  Now carry on.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, yeah, we'll stick to that story. Yeah, that's _totally_ believable _and_ possible.
> 
> *Cough* He's still Gay *Cough*



What's not believable & possible in controlling yourself?

Just because most of humanity's too weak & stupid to master some basic aspects of the brain doesn't mean it's impossible & unbelievable.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's not believe & possible in controlling yourself?
> 
> Just because most of humanity's too weak & stupid to master some basic aspects of the brain doesn't mean it's impossible & unbelievable.


Quit being such a robot. >:[


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Quit being such a robot. >:[



Such a constructive opinion, care to explain what makes me a robot?


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's not believe & possible in controlling yourself?
> 
> Just because most of humanity's too weak & stupid to master some basic aspects of the brain doesn't mean it's impossible & unbelievable.



*Rolls eyes*

Look, dude, your Gay, just accept it, you can't "control" your sexuality as some people claim. Usually people who have been converted "straight" or "asexual" from Gay still have those Gay feelings and urges, just bottled up.

Just accept yourself and move on. Just claiming that you have no emotions makes you look like some faggish emo wannabe, and *that*, in my opinion, is worse than being Gay.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Such a constructive opinion, care to explain what makes me a robot?


The whole emotionless thing. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's not believable & possible in controlling yourself?
> 
> Just because most of humanity's too weak & stupid to master some basic aspects of the brain doesn't mean it's impossible & unbelievable.


You're retarded. Don't act like you're better than other people when you can't even grasp the simple fact that not wanting to be in a relationship at the moment doesn't make you asexual.  It just makes you heartbroken and depressed.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Look, dude, your Gay, just accept it, you can't "control" your sexuality as some people claim. Usually people who have been converted "straight" or "asexual" from Gay still have those Gay feelings and urges, just bottled up.
> 
> Just accept yourself and move on. Just claiming that you have no emotions makes you look like some faggish emo wannabe, and *that*, in my opinion, is worse than being Gay.



Sigh.. why did I expect to see the word emo in there?  Emo's over-emotive, I'm the opposite, at least pick the right insults.  And besides, you can control your sexuality, and kill your emotions, but in the Fandom, it sure sounds impossible to all.  Interesting.  Also, gay urges?  Oh, come on, "that" is even easier to control.



Ahkmill said:


> The whole emotionless thing. :V



Robots are made by humans to get closer to perfection, a concept invented by human beings, who realized they couldn't achieve it, so calling me a robot would be the same as calling me a concept, but I exist, so your "insult" is void.



Jashwa said:


> You're retarded. Don't act like you're better than other people when you can't even grasp the simple fact that not wanting to be in a relationship at the moment doesn't make you asexual. It just makes you heartbroken and depressed.



An insult coming from the insult master himself, I feel honored.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sigh.. why did I expect to see the word emo in there?  Emo's over-emotive, I'm the opposite, at least pick the right insults.  And besides, you can control your sexuality, and kill your emotions, but in the Fandom, it sure sounds impossible to all.  Interesting.  Also, gay urges?  Oh, come on, "that" is even easier to control.


You can't control your sexuality.  It's impossible.  You can't say "Oh, I'm going to be sexually attracted to girls now".  You can say "Oh, I'm only going to indulge on my sexual attraction to women" or "Oh, I'm not going to act on any sexual attraction", but it's still going to be there.  

It's like saying "I'm going to control whether I like the taste of this food or not".


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Robots are made by humans to get closer to perfection, a concept invented by human beings, who realized they couldn't achieve it, so calling me a robot would be the same as calling me a concept, but I exist, so your "insult" is void.


Bitch don't mindfuck me. >:V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You can't control your sexuality.  It's impossible.  You can't say "Oh, I'm going to be sexually attracted to girls now".  You can say "Oh, I'm only going to indulge on my sexual attraction to women" or "Oh, I'm not going to act on any sexual attraction", but it's still going to be there.
> 
> It's like saying "I'm going to control whether I like the taste of this food or not".



Actually, you can control whether you like food or not.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> An insult coming from the insult master himself, I feel honored.


I appreciate the compliment, but I'm no master.

Way to ignore my whole post where I tell you that you're wrong, though.


Ibuuyk said:


> Actually, you can control whether you like food or not.


You can force yourself to do it so many times that you can stand it, but you can't really go from "This makes me gag" to "This is my favorite food ever!"


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sigh.. why did I expect to see the word emo in there?  Emo's over-emotive, I'm the opposite, at least pick the right insults.  And besides, you can control your sexuality, and kill your emotions, but in the Fandom, it sure sounds impossible to all.  Interesting.  Also, gay urges?  Oh, come on, "that" is even easier to control.



Dude, stfu, the whole "emotionless" thing has been attempted many times by people who want to look cool.

Mmhmm, yeah, it is definately possible to control your sexuality, yeah, _right_ 

"Lol, I sooo want to bone this guy, but y'know, I can control my sexuality and stuff because I have a superior mind because I have no feelings, so that sooo doesn't make me Gay."

Right now, your just lying to yourself, it's even obvious too, because your consistently denying and defending yourself in your posts, and it's blatantly obvious if you read them back to yourself.

Honestly, you "emotionless" folk make me want to punch babies.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Actually, you can control whether you like food or not.


You sound like my mother.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Actually, you can control whether you like food or not.



So are you saying that you can make yourself like eating cow shit?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're retarded. Don't act like you're better than other people when you can't even grasp the simple fact that not wanting to be in a relationship at the moment doesn't make you asexual.  It just makes you heartbroken and depressed.



I was heartbroken & depressed indeed, which is why I went back to the way I was before I joined the Fandom, kind of a back-up you might say.



Jashwa said:


> I appreciate the compliment, but I'm no master.
> 
> Way to ignore my whole post where I tell you that you're wrong, though.
> 
> You can force yourself to do it so many times that you can stand it, but you can't really go from "This makes me gag" to "This is my favorite food ever!"



My bad, forgot to comment on your post.  Done now.



Darkwing said:


> Dude, stfu, the whole "emotionless" thing has been attempted many times by people who want to look cool.
> 
> Mmhmm, yeah, it is definately possible to control your sexuality, yeah, _right_
> 
> ...



Since when is a serious matter like the lack of emotions considered as cool?  ***This is one of those "morons who think they're cool because they act" you mentioned would say.  And read which posts?  Because if they're older than yesterday evening, I admit they could be contradicting.



Darkwing said:


> So are you saying that you can make yourself like eating cow shit?



Charming, and why would I do such an useless thing?


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Charming, and why would I do such an useless thing?



Well, you said it was possible to like eating anything. So, go ahead, convince me, prove me wrong. Go to the nearest cow field and eat the nice chocolate on the ground, and try to make yourself like it. Once you do, I will be convinced, but until then, fuck you, your in denial, it's fucking obvious, grow a pair, and deal with it.

YOUR GAY. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 16, 2009)

Sigh, think what you want, I give up trying to defend my opinions against biased morons.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sigh, think what you want, I give up trying to defend my opinions against biased morons.


Think of it this way. If you weren't asexual, do you think you'd be gay or straight? (Or bi)


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Well, you said it was possible to like eating anything. So, go ahead, convince me, prove me wrong. Go to the nearest cow field and eat the nice chocolate on the ground, and try to make yourself like it. Once you do, I will be convinced, but until then, fuck you, your in denial, it's fucking obvious, grow a pair, and deal with it.
> 
> YOUR GAY. NO EXCEPTIONS.


Except for the exception where it's you're and not your.  Way to giant font your mistake.


Ibuuyk, just because you didn't know or were in denial about your sexuality before joining the fandom doesn't mean that you go back to that when you break up with someone.  Sure, sexuality can change, but it's gradual.  You don't get broken up with and then suddenly have no sexual orientation anymore.  You just don't focus on that sexuality because you're trying to get over your heartbreak.  It essentially just waits until you're ready again to come out.  It doesn't mean you're asexual now.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sigh, think what you want, I give up trying to defend my opinions against biased morons.



You sound, aggravated, and angry. Your expressing emotions.

Therfore, you still have emotions. Stop being a bawwing furfag and deal with it.

Also, nice way to walk out of the discussion like that, have fun living a false, delusional life!


----------



## Dass (Nov 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's not believable & possible in controlling yourself?
> 
> Just because most of humanity's too weak & stupid to master some basic aspects of the brain doesn't mean it's impossible & unbelievable.



Spoken like a true cylon.

But I'm going to take your side here. You've got a depressing aura around your person, but I'm still on your side.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Dass said:


> Spoken like a true cylon.
> 
> But I'm going to take your side here. You've got a depressing aura around your person, but I'm still on your side.



What?

Don't tell me that your in denial asexual again.


----------



## Dass (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> What?
> 
> Don't tell me that your in denial asexual again.



No, I'm just saying Ibuuyk is completely free to try and make himself asexual, and it may bloody well work. Common human defense mechanisms should make it perfectly within his power to do so.

EDIT; Temporarily, anyway.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Dass said:


> No, I'm just saying Ibuuyk is completely free to try and make himself asexual, and it may bloody well work. Common human defense mechanisms should make it perfectly within his power to do so.
> 
> EDIT; Temporarily, anyway.



Yeah, I could see it be possible, but *only* temporary. That gayness'll definitely crack for him someday.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 16, 2009)

There's a whole thread now about this conversation.

Anyway, asexuality can be either an orientation or a state.  It depends on the context.


----------



## Dass (Nov 16, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> There's a whole thread now about this conversation.
> 
> Anyway, asexuality can be either an orientation or a state.  It depends on the context.



... You have completely missed what this is about.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 16, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Anyway, asexuality can be either an orientation or a state.  It depends on the context.



Ah, good point.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 16, 2009)

Stoicism.  Interesting.

Edit:  Totally bi, bitches.


----------



## Zorro101 (Nov 17, 2009)

i think sexual things are all in the mind.. so to me it does not matter


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure is teen angst in here.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Your asexuality is infecting other members.



Hey, cool.

Also, you're all gay.  Now shut up.


----------



## Koray (Nov 17, 2009)

..asexual? I dunno, maybe bi, I just don't really like anyone right now.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hey, cool.
> 
> Also, you're all gay.  Now shut up.



<3

This has been an interesting thread so far.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> <3
> 
> This has been an interesting thread so far.



HOW CAN YOU HEART ME

YOU'RE GAY


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> HOW CAN YOU HEART ME
> 
> YOU'RE GAY



He hearts you up the butt.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> He hearts you up the butt.



But he's a bottom.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 17, 2009)

Ratte is such a skank.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 17, 2009)

The poll results are actually a bit suprising.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> The poll results are actually a bit suprising.



Stop giving in to gossip.


----------



## Dass (Nov 17, 2009)

WatchfulStorm said:


> The poll results are actually a bit suprising.



I'm guessing you frequent 4chan ED and such, and were expecting more than 48.26% of the website to be gay or bi.

*These numbers are still insanely high*

Option two: you don't internet a lot and expected numbers comparable to the norm. Nope!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2009)

Teto said:


> Ratte is such a skank.



;3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 17, 2009)

Ratte, all gay men <3 you.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Ratte, all gay men <3 you.



I am just that manly.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 18, 2009)

pansexual ftw! screw genders! X3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I am just that manly.


Of course. :3


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

kazroo said:


> pansexual ftw! screw genders! X3



Oh yes, screw them~



Ahkmill said:


> Of course. :3



/penisflex


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> /penisflex


Oh my, look at that sexy femdick.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh my, look at that sexy femdick.



It's manlier than your dick.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's manlier than your dick.


My dick could bend steel.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> My dick could bend steel.



My dick could bend your dick.


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> My dick could bend your dick.


Oh Ratte, how hard I'd fuck you if you were male


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh Ratte, how hard I'd fuck you if you were male



I would be doing the fucking.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2009)

I am enjoying this topic.


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I would be doing the fucking.


Well I did always think of myself as submissive.

Whatever you say <3 murr


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I am enjoying this topic.



I'll enjoy _you_.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'll enjoy _you_.


O bby~


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

i am being scarred mentaly by this topic.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Ratte, please touch my penis with yours.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

*takes cyanide pill*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2009)

*waves her pseudopenis around* :3


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh Ratte, please touch my penis with yours.



If you two start docking I'm going to start beating. 

Myself, straight with an odd fascination for Transgender (boy->girl) and hermaphrodites. I'm not _into_ it it's just one of those things I can't help but stare at.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> *waves her pseudopenis around* :3



DAMNIT THIS PILL ISNT WORKING QUICK ENOUGH. *exposes self to 30,000 REMs of radiation*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> If you two start docking I'm going to start beating.
> 
> Myself, straight with an odd fascination for Transgender (boy->girl) and hermaphrodites. I'm not _into_ it it's just one of those things I can't help but stare at.


It's strange but i have that exact same fascination.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It's strange but i have that exact same fascination.



*amps up exposure* come on radiation, do your trick and make my body unapproachable.


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It's strange but i have that exact same fascination.



It's like I'm not turned on by it but it has an allure.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It's like I'm not turned on by it but it has an allure.



just never tell a herm to go fuck themselves, unless you want a show.


----------



## Dass (Nov 18, 2009)

664 posts and starting to get real creepy. Time to make part 5 yet?


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

_Starting_?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I would be doing the fucking.


Yesplz.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> It's like I'm not turned on by it but it has an allure.


I'm turned on by girlybois.


But most of them are gay ;~;


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm turned on by girlybois.
> 
> 
> But most of them are gay ;~;



like Ahkmill?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> like Ahkmill?


maybe not all of them


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> maybe not all of them


Oshi-


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> maybe not all of them



lol. see most people would actually believe im straight with how i act, nearly everyone at my school sees gays as the stereotype. oh and im gay.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

Straight but I enjoy the occasional TG anime or the like.

See:  Ranma! 

OHYEAH!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> lol. see most people would actually believe im straight with how i act, nearly everyone at my school sees gays as the stereotype. oh and im gay.


No one ever believes me when I say I'm bi.  They're like "No you're not.  Really?  really?  REALLY?"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> maybe not all of them


;~;


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No one ever believes me when I say I'm bi.  They're like "No you're not.  Really?  really?  REALLY?"



if i told anyone at my school, i would have to run like a mother fucker and hope jumping out a 3 story window isnt as painful as it seems, and that i can treat broken bones, and gashes.


Ahkmill said:


> ;~;



dont cry, you are still the gayest thing in existance on FAF.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 18, 2009)

Shenzi, Ratte. Just shut up and get together already. >.> Both of you are gonna end up male anyway... I can tell


RageDragon said:


> fascination for Transgender (boy->girl)



You know.. it's a bit... disheartening for you to have a fascination with someone like me >.>


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Shenzi, Ratte. Just shut up and get together already. >.> Both of you are gonna *end up male* anyway... I can tell
> 
> 
> You know.. it's a bit... disheartening for you to have a fascination with someone like me >.>



wow, that is scary and hot at the same time. :V


----------



## Aurali (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> wow, that is scary and hot at the same time. :V



Actually, I'm not sure about Allaphro, she just seems to like "just being a guy." but shenzi's always talked about how she actually wants go through with it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> if i told anyone at my school, i would have to run like a mother fucker and hope jumping out a 3 story window isnt as painful as it seems, and that i can treat broken bones, and gashes.


I would've been at my old school, but here at college it's fine.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Actually, I'm not sure about Allaphro, she just seems to like "just being a guy." but shenzi's always talked about how she actually wants go through with it.



i think she would be better as a woman, because then the Army can send her straight to the frontlines.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

If Ratte were a guy... :3


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> If Ratte were a guy... :3


 
You would have to cheat one Shawn to do what you're thinking. o3o


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> You would have to cheat one Shawn to do what you're thinking. o3o


Don't you think it'd be a little worth it? I mean, it's Ratte.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Don't you think it'd be a little worth it? I mean, it's Ratte.


 
Lol. XD Don't tell Shawn you said that. o3o


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Lol. XD Don't tell Shawn you said that. o3o


He would laugh. He's not the jealous type. :3


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> He would laugh. He's not the jealous type. :3


 
Lol, cool. XD

You still need to get him on here. :I


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I would've been at my old school, but here at college it's fine.


yeah, i really cant trust anyone at my school with this.


Lord Kanin said:


> Lol, cool. XD
> 
> You still need to get him on here. :I



oh yeah, i think Ahkmills gayness on here would turn him straight.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Lol, cool. XD
> 
> You still need to get him on here. :I


I'm trying. He's lazy. He said he'll probably set up an account eventually.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm trying. He's lazy. He said he'll probably set up an account eventually.


 
He better, we all want to chat with him. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> He better, we all want to chat with him. :3



i fear the stories he will unleash about Ahkmill.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> He better, we all want to chat with him. :3


Try not to scare him away, he's ma' lil' red panda. :3


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i fear the stories he will unleash about Ahkmill.


 
That's the best part. ;D


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Try not to scare him away, he's ma' lil' red panda. :3


 
We won't...Well, I won't.

XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> That's the best part. ;D


maybe.


Ahkmill said:


> Try not to scare him away, he's ma' lil' red panda. :3



no promises, i might get drunk.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> That's the best part. ;D


Oh god, I hope he doesn't tell you about our crazy internet orgies.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh god, I hope he doesn't tell you about our crazy internet orgies.


 
Fun. ;D


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh god, I hope he doesn't tell you about our crazy internet orgies.



1 word, moods.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1 word, moods.


Ohdam.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Ohdam.



yeah, just bring him to one of those.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

What the hell


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, just bring him to one of those.


I'm afraid you'll break my Shawny's mind. DX


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm afraid you'll break my Shawny's mind. DX



that would make my day.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that would make my day.


I would cry. ;~;


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm afraid you'll break my Shawny's mind. DX



I won't. I'm careful, and gently. o3o


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Shenzi, Ratte. Just shut up and get together already. >.> Both of you are gonna end up male anyway... I can tell



Whoa, what


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Whoa, what



admit it, you want Shenzi. :V


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> admit it, you want Shenzi. :V



WELL UH


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> WELL UH



admit it, youre Shenzi-sexual.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> admit it, youre Shenzi-sexual.



But I don't think dirty things :[


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But I don't think dirty things :[



i never said anything about dirty thoughts. =3


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i never said anything about dirty thoughts. =3



But like

I dunno

I'm not /sexually/ attracted to anything, so I dunno

I dunno, I dunno .__.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But like
> 
> I dunno
> 
> ...



then admit it you like her personality.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> then admit it you like her personality.



Well of course I do.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte, admit it. o3o


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Well of course I do.



you both hate and like everyone at the same time.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you both hate and like everyone at the same time.



inorite


----------



## RageDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

Not every female is a lesbian or bisexual. SO GET DOWN OR I'LL GET TEH WATER HOSE!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

RageDragon said:


> Not every female is a lesbian or bisexual. SO GET DOWN OR I'LL GET TEH WATER HOSE!



What if I don't like guys? :V


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> inorite


you are the worlds mindfuck.


RageDragon said:


> Not every female is a lesbian or bisexual. SO GET DOWN OR I'LL GET TEH WATER HOSE!


im gay, im not getting anything out of this.


Ratte said:


> What if I don't like guys? :V



you are Asexual towards physical but not mental.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 18, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you are Asexual towards physical but not mental.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 18, 2009)

RATTE YOU HARLOT


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 19, 2009)

Ratte stop being a strumpet.


----------



## Isen (Nov 19, 2009)

Did someone say something about peer pressure?

Because I am here for the peer pressure.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 19, 2009)

Bisexual.



Isen said:


> Did someone say something about peer pressure?
> 
> Because I am here for the peer pressure.



Have sex with me, all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## MuscleDragon89 (Nov 19, 2009)

IÂ´m bisexual


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 19, 2009)

Isen said:


> Did someone say something about peer pressure?
> 
> Because I am here for the peer pressure.


r u fgt?


----------



## Kanin (Nov 19, 2009)

Lukar said:


> *Bisexual.*



Sense when are you bi?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 19, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Sense when are you bi?


He waffles back and forth every day.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He waffles back and forth every day.



Current sexuality: GAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Isen (Nov 20, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Have sex with me, all the cool kids are doing it.


Wait what no


Jashwa said:


> r u fgt?


I would like to buy a vowel.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 20, 2009)

Isen said:


> Wait what no
> 
> I would like to buy a vowel.



I'll give you candy.


----------



## Isen (Nov 20, 2009)

You can't afford me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 20, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Current sexuality: GAAAAAAAAAY


Just stay gay and quit changing. >:[


----------



## jaspervance (Nov 21, 2009)

I am a Pansexual. Yay me?


----------



## Kanin (Nov 21, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Just stay gay and quit changing. >:[


 
^This. Lukar, you're about as gay as Ahkmill is when he's talking to Shawn.


----------



## Holsety (Nov 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He waffles back and forth every day.


At least he doesn't pancake, that's not a pretty sight by any means.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2009)

Still asexual, but at least I've switched back to emotional, ^^


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

*Furries by gender/sexuality?*

I've seen location and species around, but I'm honestly curious now. Furries are often stereotyped as all being gay men. As a gay male, I guess I don't find the stereotype as offensive as others seem to xD


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

I am pretty sure this has been made many times already. ><


But....



Female/Heterosexual


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

I take it you've never seen the furry survey?
But yeah for guys in the fandom it's about 1/3 gay, 1/3 bi and 1/3 straight.

But as for me, I'm straight furry guy, therefore I won't be getting a girl for a looonnnnnggg time.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Female, Pansexual. Waha!


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Transexual/lesbian.



CannonFodder said:


> I take it you've never seen the furry survey?
> But yeah for guys in the fandom it's about 1/3 gay, 1/3 bi and 1/3 straight.
> 
> But as for me, I'm straight furry guy, therefore I won't be getting a girl for a looonnnnnggg time.



dude, I remember when Klisoura was asking for suggestions on the /original/ survey.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

I choose female when I only have the two options but I find that limiting. I have breasts though so it works. Oh and pansexual in theory but I usually identify as bi cause more people understand that.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Female, bi, with a boyfriend and a preference towards females (sexually).


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

male/straight


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Ricia said:


> I choose female when I only have the two options but I find that limiting.


?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



CannonFodder said:


> ?



I think she's trying to say she's a transsexual?

Also, I think this thread would be more successful as a poll.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



CannonFodder said:


> ?



Welcome to the furry fandom.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Aurali said:


> Welcome to the furry fandom.


 
Maybe it's because I'm new, but why does it seem everyone _has_ to declare thier sexual preferences? This isn't exactly a dating site. Of course I could be wrong. In which case I withdraw the question.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



ScrubWolf said:


> Maybe it's because I'm new, but why does it seem everyone _has_ to declare thier sexual preferences? This isn't exactly a dating site. Of course I could be wrong. In which case I with draw the question.


 In a way, it is. "Furry" seems to be part of a larger mental disorder.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male/Undefined (Not exactly Bi, not exactly Asexual)


----------



## Revy (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

homolojohogofodosoaoqowoeorotoyouoiopozoxocovobonomo


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Simply put, I am male/heterosexual.

I rarely find men cute or sexy...but dammit Anderson Cooper...I'll just say handsome and leave it at that.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



ScrubWolf said:


> Maybe it's because I'm new, but why does it seem everyone _has_ to declare thier sexual preferences? This isn't exactly a dating site. Of course I could be wrong. In which case I withdraw the question.



You declare what your favorite animal is, what kind of music you like, what you do as a hobby, where you work, etc. etc. Why is declaring your sexuality so weird?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Make this a poll, oh wait we already have the furry survey!

What I don't get about the fandom though is that the furries who are Christian tend to be southern baptist.  I don't know why, but it's just something that seems to happen to me alot.  Anybody else notice this?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Nargle said:


> You declare what your favorite animal is, what kind of music you like, what you do as a hobby, where you work, etc. etc. Why is declaring your sexuality so weird?


 

Hmm, I haven't thought about it in that context really. I don't think weird is the right word. If that's the way it came across I certainly didn't mean it in that way. I think of it more that it's interesting phenominon that I've noticed from lurking around this board and others like it. Like I said, I'm new at the social interation in the fandom. I guess it doesn't really matter who knows what one's sexual preference is, particularly in such an anonymous environment.

That said, if you've read my other posts you could probably guess what my preference is.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

female, straight


----------



## Farelle (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

female, bi with male boyfriend ^^

all other sexual interests doesn't belong here


----------



## Kanin (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male/Bisexual o3o


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Female / straight / engaged to a non-fur.


----------



## Dass (Nov 21, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Still asexual, but at least I've switched back to emotional, ^^



Good, I like you more with emotions.
However I still suspect you may be a cylon.

Anyway, if updates are what you're after, dreams I've had the last two nights and would prefer not to go into detail about are planting me pretty firmly in gay territory.
I doubt that's changing anytime soon.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



ScrubWolf said:


> Maybe it's because I'm new, but why does it seem everyone _has_ to declare thier sexual preferences? This isn't exactly a dating site. Of course I could be wrong. In which case I withdraw the question.



Actually, I hate labels honestly.. seeing how I'm barely, if ever sexually active at all.. Half the time I fall under the asexual umbrella, but... I like girls. emotionally attracted.



Nargle said:


> You declare what your favorite animal is, what kind of music you like, what you do as a hobby, where you work, etc. etc. Why is declaring your sexuality so weird?


Some of us don't like being considered something so cut and dry.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Aurali said:


> Some of us don't like being considered something so cut and dry.



Well then don't label yourself, or at least just give a brief explanation, just like how you and I both did. You said you weren't particularly interested in sex, but emotionally attracted to females. I said I prefer females, even though I have a boyfriend. I dunno, it doesn't sound cut and dry to me.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Female/I don't fucking know, I think I'm straight.


----------



## kashaki (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male /Bisexual


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53107
Also http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php ?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Me.

Female/Asexual with hits of Bi-Curious every now and then.(lol).

Male's mind in a female's body.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Female w/somewhat masculine mentality/behavior at times, bisexual. Really only open about it online or with close friends, never know when it's going to raise issue.


----------



## toxicKona (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

female, bisexual


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Well i feel obliged to state my orientation for some odd reason.
Anywho now that you ask so politely i happen to be,
A) Male
B) Straight
oh my thats right.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Dammit too many of these threads, I dont know if i have replied already or not...
What does one do in this situation other than reply, possibly again.
So to not buck tradition or the oppertunity to say my orientation i shall put forward that I am,
a) Male
b) Straight
Ah got that outa my system,
I feel good about this


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 21, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> ^This. Lukar, you're about as gay as Ahkmill is when he's talking to Shawn.


*Fagiggle*

I'm now gay in Boston. I wanna go to Cape Cod. :3


----------



## Velvet Fox (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

male/homosexual


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male/Straight/Don't care


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Female/Straight


----------



## Wolf722 (Nov 22, 2009)

well i consider myself straight, but i keep my mind open... if i found a guy that i truly loved then i would go out with him. maybe that means im bi... i dont know.


----------



## Leostale (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male / Bisexual


----------



## Vatz (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Captain Spyro said:


> Simply put, I am male/heterosexual.
> 
> I rarely find men cute or sexy...but dammit Anderson Cooper...I'll just say handsome and leave it at that.


 

I'm male/Heterosexual too, but for some reason, I'm conditionally bisexual. Can't explain it, not too many people know, and I just found out. But there it is. I'm bi. Don't ask me why, because I'm not _sexually _attracted to men IRL, but male anthros and such, I am sexually attracted. That doesn't make the stereotype of gay men deserved, though.


We only stand out from the rest of 'society' due to our yiff and fursuiting.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Velvet Fox said:


> male/homosexual


 

....

I could guess. No offense, but I find homosexual men hard to believe. A lot of my friends are homo, but they are so much more damned hard to understand than hetero people. Personally, I'm conditionally bi, but usually hetero.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

I AM A FUCKING FURFAG.
RAPE MY DOG.
ARF.

HERM/NONSEXUAL

/capslock


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Transgender(ftm)/ I'm a whore.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Jestevez said:


> Transgender(ftm)/ I'm a whore.



want to be my mate?


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, I am bored, it's midnight, and around midnight I usually have the urge to tell the truth about everything, so...

Alright guys, I'll have to admit, I've been keeping a secret from you all. 

I am Bi.

No, I did not recently find out about this, as a matter of fact, I was bi way before I joined the forums.

I was in denial for two years, and I just came out to myself exactly a week ago.

Of course, some of you may not be surprised from this, because some people thought I was slipping out a few signs when I was in denial. People on this forum and in RL.

When I came out to myself, I've only told Hitman about it (Thanks for the support!), and I thought it was about time I tell you guys, because I really can't keep the secret anymore.


Although I am still going for my crush/a whole bunch of other girls. But if the chance happens to pop up, I really wouldn't mind being in a relationship with another dude ;3 

In fact, there are a few bi-dudes in my school, that I am rather interested in...

*Prepares to be bombarded by "OMG YAY HE'S BI!!!" posts, and pics of my fursona in Gay situations.*


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male/bisexual


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I was in denial for 3 years





> Age: 14



Okay


----------



## Riptor (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male/Bi, I guess. As long as I can find somebody who likes games like I do, I don't care.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay



Oh shit, thinking about it, that was actually one year, whoops 

No, no, wait, that was two years.

August 2008-December 2009

Or would that be one year?

But two years would've passed...

Fuck, my brain just got knotted up, thanks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 22, 2009)

It's a little more than a year

Say a year and a half


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Zrcalo said:


> want to be my mate?



Only if I get scritches, and if you can accept my astral plain marriage with sephiroth


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, I am bored, it's midnight, and around midnight I usually have the urge to tell the truth about everything, so...
> 
> Alright guys, I'll have to admit, I've been keeping a secret from you all.
> 
> ...


I always knew it, really. You were never enough like Poet to be straight.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> *Prepares to be bombarded by "OMG YAY HE'S BI!!!" posts*


No.  Just no.


No one on these forums is interested in you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No.  Just no.
> 
> 
> No one on these forums is interested in you.



Ouch...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No.  Just no.
> 
> 
> No one on these forums is interested in you.


That was a nigger move, bro.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, I am bored, it's midnight, and around midnight I usually have the urge to tell the truth about everything, so...
> 
> Alright guys, I'll have to admit, I've been keeping a secret from you all.
> 
> ...


 

You're a bisexual furry? What are the odds? Who did see this comming?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're a bisexual furry? What are the odds? Who did see this comming?



Truth be told, it would be stranger if someone came out straight here. 

"Hi everyone, I have an announcement to make. I've been thinking about this for a while and... and... well... I think I'm a heterosexual."


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Truth be told, it would be stranger if someone came out straight here.
> 
> "Hi everyone, I have an announcement to make. I've been thinking about this for a while and... and... well... I think I'm a heterosexual."


I'm so straight. Pussy is da' bomb.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

ANOMALY DETECTED! ANOMALY DETECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ANOMALY DETECTED! ANOMALY DETECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nobutrly I love dick. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

*relieved sigh*

So the sky _isn't_ falling?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> *relieved sigh*
> 
> So the sky _isn't_ falling?


If it is, will you sleep with me?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

If the sky _is_ falling then you're straight... so no, that would have to be rape.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No.  Just no.
> 
> 
> No one on these forums is interested in you.



No, I didn't mean it like that. It's just that hearing about someone being bi can be exciting news.

Although reading the replies so far, it sounds like everyone was expecting this =/


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> No, I didn't mean it like that. It's just that hearing about someone being bi can be exciting news.
> 
> Although reading the replies so far, it sounds like everyone was expecting this =/



That's the cleche isn't it? 

Everyone knows before you do.

 I think there was an SNL skit or some such about it... some massively flaming guy coming out to his friends. Only one that didn't take it well was his mate... his _boy_friend.

 "You're gay!? You should have told me that before I let you play with my penis!!"


----------



## selkie (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Truth be told, it would be stranger if someone came out straight here.



There's plenty of straight people here.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

selkie said:


> There's plenty of straight people here.



Yeah, but they're quiet about it... 

"In the closet," as it were. =P


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> That's the cleche isn't it?
> 
> Everyone knows before you do.
> 
> ...


 
LOL the one where the guy coming out says "I'm gay" and his brother says "we know. You went as Wonder Woman for the past four halloweens. come on" 

The best part was the room mate "The man I let play with my winky is gay!?!?!?"


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

Bisexual here.


----------



## Linzys (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

female/asexual


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Zrcalo said:


> I AM A FUCKING FURFAG.
> RAPE MY DOG.
> ARF.
> 
> ...


 WHAT IS A HERM FOR THE GOD OF SAKE!
Transgender= Cute
Herm= wtfits
/numlock


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

well... what the hell, i'll do it anyway... Male, completely bi


----------



## Superfoxy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Transgendered Female-MTF; 

Bisexual, leaning about 80% towards women and 20% men in preference. And yes, it is a bit more complicated. *Sets out Aspirin for everyone*  

As far as how my physical attraction goes, that's how it is. And my affection comes much more easily for females, but I generally 'get' men more mentally. Weird, no?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male/Bi (ish)

Threads like this REALLY should be stickied cause we often get sexuality threads. Though, this is the first one I have seen which includes gender.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Zrcalo said:


> I AM A FUCKING FURFAG.
> RAPE MY DOG.
> ARF.
> 
> ...


but



Zrcalo said:


> want to be my mate?


 but

:<


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No.  Just no.
> 
> 
> No one on these forums is interested in you.



What about pedophiles


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> Good, I like you more with emotions.
> However I still suspect you may be a cylon.
> 
> Anyway, if updates are what you're after, dreams I've had the last two nights and would prefer not to go into detail about are planting me pretty firmly in gay territory.
> I doubt that's changing anytime soon.



The heck's a cylon ='/?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Yeah, but they're quiet about it...
> 
> "In the closet," as it were. =P


How would that even work?
Would the person tell everyone they're gay THEN tell the truth about them being straight.





<---straight


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*



Jestevez said:


> Only if I get scritches, and if you can accept my astral plain marriage with sephiroth



I can send E-scritches


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

Male, heterosexual


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Furries by gender/sexuality?*

female, pansexual.
does this mean i like to put pans in my "naughty places"?
no, no it does not.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 22, 2009)

*Merged " Furries by gender/sexuality," "What Is Your Sexual Orientation? Part 4"*

Bisexual.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

I posted here before....I think.

Anyway, for me its bisexual. I don't why or how but honestly.....I just like both.

But that does tend to raise a problem.....I don't know how to pick what I want for a date? Blah you know what I mean.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 22, 2009)

oh yeah I'm a girl too I guess

still find sex gross, especially with penises involved :I


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

Ratte said:


> oh yeah I'm a girl too I guess
> 
> still find sex gross, especially with penises involved :I



My head exploded at that statement.....I can't understand this.


----------



## Dass (Nov 22, 2009)

Ratte said:


> still find sex gross, especially with penises involved :I



Gaspzorz.


----------



## alicewater (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I posted here, but meh, Bisexual.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 22, 2009)

Well Ratte has said that if she ever developed a sex drive she'd turn out to be lesbian >..>

Now where is that post...


----------



## Ratte (Nov 22, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Well Ratte has said that if she ever developed a sex drive she'd turn out to be lesbian >..>
> 
> Now where is that post...



Yeah, hi.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 22, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Yeah, hi.



I can't find the post where you said it T.T; was gonna edit it in but it's not here. 

Did you delete it to hide the evidence? >.>


----------



## Ratte (Nov 22, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I can't find the post where you said it T.T; was gonna edit it in but it's not here.
> 
> Did you delete it to hide the evidence? >.>



No, I didn't.


----------



## Dass (Nov 22, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I can't find the post where you said it T.T; was gonna edit it in but it's not here.
> 
> Did you delete it to hide the evidence? >.>



Maybe it's in part 1-3?

Speaking of, how many more posts until we get part 5?


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

I decided to look at numerous female porn websites to make sure. I am most definately 100% gay.


----------



## Isen (Nov 23, 2009)

I find it interesting how many posts in a thread about one's sexual orientation are about Ratte's lack thereof.  

You guys and sex.  Sheeeeesh.


----------



## surgeondallas (Nov 23, 2009)

ROBOSEXUAL? lol good one XD


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

Bi-curious, am i doing it right?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 23, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Transgendered Female-MTF;
> 
> And my affection comes much more easily for females, but I generally 'get' men more mentally. Weird, no?


No, it isn't weird.  It's perfectly normal.  You're a male, it's natural that you'd understand guys more.  


David M. Awesome said:


> What about pedophiles


They aren't even.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2009)

Isen said:


> I find it interesting how many posts in a thread about one's sexual orientation are about Ratte's lack thereof.
> 
> You guys and sex.  Sheeeeesh.



:3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> oh yeah I'm a girl too I guess
> 
> still find sex gross, especially with penises involved :I



but... but...

:c



LoinRockerForever said:


> My head exploded at that statement.....I can't understand this.



WHAT A WOMAN DOESN'T WANT MY PENIS MY WORLD HAS BEEN SHATTERED



Isen said:


> I find it interesting how many posts in a thread about one's sexual orientation are about Ratte's lack thereof.
> 
> You guys and sex.  Sheeeeesh.



You're just jealous. >:c


----------



## Isen (Nov 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're just jealous. >:c


Of what?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

Isen said:


> Of what?



My penis, clearly. u_u


----------



## Isen (Nov 23, 2009)

As in I want it?

Or as in a _want_ it?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2009)

HEY GUYS

WHAT IF I KISS A GIRL

AND I LIKE IT?


----------



## Isen (Nov 23, 2009)

Well that would be nice I suppose.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> WHAT IF I KISS A GIRL
> 
> AND I LIKE IT?


No pics, no proof ^_^


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No pics, no proof ^_^



I can show you pics that prove I'm gay. ;P


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I can show you pics that prove I'm gay. ;P


Still not a pedophile.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Still not a pedophile.  Better luck next time.



THERE IS NO GOD TO ANSWER MY PRAYERS. ;~;


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> THERE IS NO GOD TO ANSWER MY PRAYERS. ;~;


There is, he just hates fags :V


----------



## Dass (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I can show you pics that prove I'm gay. ;P



I somehow doubt such pictures exist.

Please. Don't attempt to proove me wrong.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Dass said:


> I somehow doubt such pictures exist.
> 
> Please. Don't attempt to proove me wrong.



I can't respond with anything but the truth... >.>'


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I can't respond with anything but the truth... >.>'


Oh, I figured that one whiny emo bitch kid did something gay with you.

What was his name, Morgan or something?


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, I figured that one whiny emo bitch kid did something gay with you.
> 
> What was his name, Morgan or something?



It was a joke, damn you. xP

And yeah, that's his name.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No pics, no proof ^_^



SHENZI WHERE ARE YOU

OH UH I MEAN

:I


----------



## Kanin (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> SHENZI WHERE ARE YOU
> 
> OH UH I MEAN
> 
> :I


 
Lol. X3


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> SHENZI WHERE ARE YOU
> 
> OH UH I MEAN
> 
> :I



-Gets hot and shit-


----------



## Kanin (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> -Gets hot and shit-


 
Quiet you, you're a homo.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Quiet you, you're a homo.



But I'm still hot for Shenzi.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> But I'm still hot for Shenzi.


 
Lol. XD

You can't have Shenzi, Ratte has claim over her. ;D


----------



## Lukar (Nov 23, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Lol. XD
> 
> You can't have Shenzi, Ratte has claim over her. ;D



GOD DAMN--

Ratte, I'll give you $54 in Monopoly money for Shenzi Avenue. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

Isen said:


> As in I want it?
> 
> Or as in a _want_ it?



YOU _WANT_ IT

YOU DIRTY LITTLE BOY



Ratte said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> WHAT IF I KISS A GIRL
> 
> AND I LIKE IT?



Pucker up o3o


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2009)

Lukar said:


> GOD DAMN--
> 
> Ratte, I'll give you $54 in Monopoly money for Shenzi Avenue. :3



Sorry, that's /my/ avenue ;3

(actually we're not dating...yet :V)



David M. Awesome said:


> Pucker up o3o



o3o


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 23, 2009)

The East Coast has upped my gayness like oh my gawd.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> o3o



Now you're speakin my language.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> The East Coast has upped my gayness like oh my gawd.



How? The East is like, 5x more homophobic than the west xD


----------



## Aurali (Nov 24, 2009)

Lukar said:


> But I'm still hot for Shenzi.



Shenzi doesn't count... she goes back and forth between male and female >.>



David M. Awesome said:


> Now you're speakin my language.



I know where you live XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> How? The East is like, 5x more homophobic than the west xD


You've obviously never been to the West.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You've obviously never been to the West.


You've obviously never been to backwoods redneck country all throughout the East.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You've obviously never been to backwoods redneck country all throughout the East.


Niggro, ain't that the South?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Niggro, ain't that the South?


The "South" as you're describing it is in the East. 

It's also my hometown in PA.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The "South" as you're describing it is in the East.
> 
> It's also my hometown in PA.


Oh, how fun. By the way, Cali's got gay hating ghetto shit like you've never seen...


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh, how fun. By the way, Cali's got gay hating ghetto shit like you've never seen...


That's ghettos.  That's not widespread majority of the population, including the "educated" ones.


----------



## Isen (Nov 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> YOU _WANT_ IT
> 
> YOU DIRTY LITTLE BOY


I am not dirty or little, nor do I want it. u_u


----------



## Lukar (Nov 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You've obviously never been to backwoods redneck country all throughout the East.



This. Come down here, and you'll leave battered and bruised. D:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's ghettos.  That's not widespread majority of the population, including the "educated" ones.


Most of Cali is the ghetto... And the only good educated ones are in San Fransisco.


----------



## Dass (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Most of Cali is the ghetto... And the only good educated ones are in San Fransisco.



Actually, most of California is the desert.

Where you will be completely free of any homophobia whatsoever.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 24, 2009)

Dass said:


> Actually, most of California is the desert.
> 
> Where you will be completely free of any homophobia whatsoever.



Yeah, California's, like, the Gayest state, compared to all the other states.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 24, 2009)

Here in Texas you get shot, hung, skinned, and many other gruesome things for being gay. That's why none of the Texans come out of the closet.{and live} Hence, Brokeback Mountain. {wasn't that in Texas?}


----------



## Hir (Nov 24, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Here in Texas you get shot, hung, skinned, and many other gruesome things for being gay. That's why none of the Texans come out of the closet.{and live} Hence, Brokeback Mountain. {wasn't that in Texas?}


You're actually trying to tell me that there are no open gay people in texas? Never was never will be?

Give me a break.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, California's, like, the Gayest state, compared to all the other states.


You people are so... Ignorant! Proof that Cali is not the gayest state: Prop. 8.


Dass said:


> Actually, most of California is the desert.
> 
> Where you will be completely free of any homophobia whatsoever.


Deserts full of gangsta-niggas.


----------



## Dass (Nov 24, 2009)

On the topic of the gayest state, the highest gay population in America (as a % of state population) is in New Hampshire.

New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Maine, and Vermont are 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 7th. I'm not sure about Rhode Island or Connecticut, but New England is clearly really gay.

I refuse to acknowledge the District of Columbia as a state.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I know where you live XD



Ok

So



Isen said:


> I am not little



oh murr



Ahkmill said:


> You people are so... Ignorant! Proof that Cali is not the gayest state: Prop. 8.



The fact that they felt as though they needed to institute such a law kind of says something, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You people are so... Ignorant! Proof that Cali is not the gayest state: Prop. 8.



First of all. Well. You live there xD 

And plus, doesn't California have, like, shitloads of Gay bars and clubs and nude beaches?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> First of all. Well. You live there xD
> 
> And plus, doesn't California have, like, shitloads of Gay bars and clubs and nude beaches?


No, actually. You're thinking of one neighborhood in San Fransisco, the Castro.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You people are so... Ignorant! Proof that Cali is not the gayest state: Prop. 8.



It's just a guise :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's just a guise :V


Cali hates you too, Ratte.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Cali hates you too, Ratte.



That's okay, I'll just be over here in Minnesotaland with my corn.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> That's okay, I'll just be over here in Minnesotaland with my corn.


Can I come too?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Can I come too?



You just want to put corn up your butt.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You just want to put corn up your butt.


Ya' got me again.

but ratte ilu


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Ya' got me again.
> 
> but ratte ilu



:3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3


<3

Gay ave has made me gayer. :3


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> <3
> 
> Gay ave has made me gayer. :3



But then why do you give me hearts I am a girl


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But then why do you give me hearts I am a girl


I still got some fake hearts to throw around.


----------



## Dass (Nov 24, 2009)

The fact that I'm not disturbed by Ratte and Harley's conversation in the Twilight thread is  probably making me really gay (bearing in mind I keep forgetting Ratte is female). And a horrible person.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I still got some fake hearts to throw around.



Yummy



Dass said:


> The fact that I'm not disturbed by Ratte and Harley's conversation in the Twilight thread is  probably making me really gay (bearing in mind I keep forgetting Ratte is female). And a horrible person.


aww ilu2 dass


----------



## Kajhera (Nov 24, 2009)

Why not, /random post

Pansexual, I think, assuming that means I think all the genders and mixes of are hot in their fashions.


----------



## alicewater (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys remember Iowa leigalized gay marriage.


----------



## Isen (Nov 25, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh murr


How did I not see that coming?

You are a terrible person.


Ratte said:


> That's okay, I'll just be over here in Minnesotaland with my corn.


I would go crazy living in a landlocked state.  And no, great lakes don't count.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 25, 2009)

Bisexual.

Yay for sexuality swings!


----------



## Aurali (Nov 25, 2009)

Isen said:


> I would go crazy living in a landlocked state.  And no, great lakes don't count.



What do you think happened to me? I went from great oceans of virginia beach to arizona, desert desert desert..  The heat does things to people


----------



## Koray (Nov 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Bisexual.
> 
> Yay for sexuality swings!



mmm... nu-uh


----------



## Lukar (Nov 25, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> mmm... nu-uh



Uh-huh.


----------



## Kajhera (Nov 25, 2009)

Heh, sexuality swings, those confused me quite a bit before I realized that, hey, I'm just in the mood for different things at different times.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 25, 2009)

Kajhera said:


> Heh, sexuality swings, those confused me quite a bit before I realized that, hey, I'm just in the mood for different things at different times.



Yeah, same. I've been having them since October or so, but I'm not too worried about it. x3


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 25, 2009)

alicewater said:


> Hey guys remember Iowa leigalized gay marriage.



I was born in Iowa.  I think i was destined to be gay in some point of my life.


----------



## Isen (Nov 25, 2009)

Aurali said:


> What do you think happened to me? I went from great oceans of virginia beach to arizona, desert desert desert..  The heat does things to people


I'm originally from Florida, so I'm used to lots of water and heat.  It's just not the same. :[


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

I was born in Minnesota

and I'm still here

ffffuuuu-


----------



## Isen (Nov 25, 2009)

Ratte I am so sorry.

Escape.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

Isen said:


> Ratte I am so sorry.
> 
> Escape.



I want to because this winter is going to SUCK BALLS UGH


----------



## Isen (Nov 25, 2009)

Every winter ever is terrible.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 25, 2009)

Isen said:


> Every winter ever is terrible.



Not if it's not cold and has no snow.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

I like the winter. :3


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2009)

h8wey sugar sbears.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

hi drunk azure


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

What'd he say?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> h8wey sugar sbears.



ilu2 bby <3


----------



## Lukar (Nov 26, 2009)

Bisextamical.


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Free drug induced love for all!.... except for anyone who is or was on "the view"


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 26, 2009)

well, this will be the first 1 k thread ive seen in some time.

me, im a Fag-o-sexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Bisextamical.


And now he's bi. Will you ever make up your mind?


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 26, 2009)

So umm.. yeah I'm Bisexual


----------



## Lemoncholic (Nov 26, 2009)

I was gonna say bisexual, but the gay side beckons me


----------



## Lukar (Nov 26, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> And now he's bi. Will you ever make up your mind?



The moment I make up my mind is the day you turn straight. ;P


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 26, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> I was gonna say bisexual, but the gay side beckons me


Oh, hey.
 Bisexual, but I don't like guys. Or girls.
So as long as you're genderless we can fuck.
Because that's how it works.


----------



## Barak (Nov 27, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, hey.
> Bisexual, but I don't like guys. Or girls.
> So as long as you're genderless we can fuck.
> Because that's how it works.




Asexual :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

Barak said:


> Asexual :V


 Let's have sex.
Fuck, you're even in my immediate location.
I think it's fate.


----------



## Barak (Nov 27, 2009)

Screw you

I'm pansexual

Go have sex with your hand !


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 27, 2009)

Barak said:


> Screw you
> 
> I'm pansexual
> 
> Go have sex with your hand !


 I can't, I'm asexual.
What does pansexual have to do with anything.


----------



## Kurama17 (Nov 27, 2009)

Meh, after thinking it over a bit, and thinking I was a flaming little fag, I figured out I have a thing for dominant women... Don't ask why. Just shut up and accept my change D:


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 27, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> I was gonna say bisexual, but the gay side beckons me



that would be bi-curious, like my case


----------



## Curagnaste (Nov 27, 2009)

digitsexual


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 28, 2009)

Homosexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 28, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Homosexual


Wait what this is new.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 28, 2009)

guys

if I was a total gay, would you love me

guys

guys?

:c


----------



## Hir (Nov 28, 2009)

no because i wouldn't get any cock anymore :c


----------



## Ratte (Nov 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> no because i wouldn't get any cock anymore :c



:3c


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> guys
> 
> if I was a total gay, would you love me
> 
> ...



I would. 

O murr lesbians.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> guys
> 
> if I was a total gay, would you love me
> 
> ...


No way.  Lesbians are no fun, they don't let you join in.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> guys
> 
> if I was a total gay, would you love me
> 
> ...



Well you know my answer to that hun~


----------



## Viva (Nov 29, 2009)

Gay...guilty as charged! B3 haha


----------



## Ratte (Nov 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Well you know my answer to that hun~



pffft


----------



## Hir (Nov 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Well you know my answer to that hun~


Ew, I don't want your tounge all over me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 29, 2009)

When do we get a new orientation thread? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> When do we get a new orientation thread? :V


Never.  THey decided this gets to stay forever.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Never.  THey decided this gets to stay forever.



Some fag is bound to make a new one. Then another bunch of fags will keep posting in it every day updating us on their sexuality as if anyone actually cared, with Ratte making occasional guest appearances where she joins in on random bursts of shitposting.

Thread dies for a week, then it gets randomly resurrected and the cycle of FAF continues.

On topic: bi.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 29, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Some fag is bound to make a new one. Then another bunch of fags will keep posting in it every day updating us on their sexuality as if anyone actually cared, with Ratte making occasional guest appearances where she joins in on random bursts of shitposting.
> 
> Thread dies for a week, then it gets randomly resurrected and the cycle of FAF continues.
> 
> On topic: bi.


I'm surprised you aren't completely gay yet.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm surprised you aren't completely gay yet.



Well some days I feel more gay than others.

I used to be gay. Well... I used to be straight, then I thought I was bi, then I thought/was told I was gay but sort of knew I kind of still liked girls, then I settled on bi. That's lasted for a couple of years so far so I think it's permanent.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ew, I don't want your tounge all over me.



and I don't like guys. So >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> and I don't like guys. So >:[


Noctus is Ratte's vagina.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Noctus is Ratte's vagina.



Can I be your right hand?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 29, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Can I be your right hand?


Sure.  But now I have to be a switch hitter D:


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Sure.  But now I have to be a switch hitter D:



Okie-day.


----------



## jj987321 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bi-curious ftw. but technically Str8 -w-


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

I consider myself pretty gay, but I'm probably more bicurious than anything else. If it's hot, it'll turn me on--that's pretty much the only required criteria.

Dicks are just _fantastic_, though. :3


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 8, 2009)

*thinks about the weekend he spent with Warrigal*
Still homosexually active.
Bare-back too I might add
^,_,-


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> *thinks about the weekend he spent with Warrigal*
> Still homosexually active.
> Bare-back too I might add
> ^,_,-



lol, dangerous fellow aren't you xD

anyway, you know what I am. I need not say it


----------



## Lukar (Dec 8, 2009)

Gay?



TheRedRaptor said:


> *thinks about the weekend he spent with Warrigal*
> Still homosexually active.
> Bare-back too I might add
> ^,_,-



Let him know I said hi sometime. It's been months since he and I talked. :c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 8, 2009)

I FEEL LIKE A FAG

does this mean I'm cool?


----------



## isthisagoodname (Dec 8, 2009)

I be a faggot


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2009)

isthisagoodname said:


> I be a faggot



that be one more for the team :3


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 9, 2009)

......yea, I'm as good as gay.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> ......yea, I'm as good as gay.



right T_T


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> right T_T



WHAT!?!?  I'm gay. Figured that out a few days ago.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> WHAT!?!?  I'm gay. Figured that out a few days ago.



yea, so did ahkmill


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh you guys


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> Oh you guys



you're a fag


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2009)

I feel left out :c


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I feel left out :c



you're a lesbian...

there


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> you're a lesbian...
> 
> there



but what about this MASSIVE penis of mine


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> *thinks about the weekend he spent with Warrigal*
> Still homosexually active.
> Bare-back too I might add
> ^,_,-


So quoting this and embarrassing him next time I talk to him.


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> you're a fag


sez who


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> but what about this MASSIVE penis of mine



you're a futanari? 0_o


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> yea, so did ahkmill



Oh, you.  lol


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 9, 2009)

Damn newfags...
I waited till the age of 28 to have my sexual awakening and I am glad I did.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Damn newfags...
> I waited till the age of 28 to have my sexual awakening and I am glad I did.



some of us would probably have killed ourselves if we were still in the closet at that age :|


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2009)

There are two guys in my bed with me now what the heck


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> some of us would probably have killed ourselves if we were still in the closet at that age :|


Let me put it this way... I did not have a physical intrest in things of a sexual nature before I started chattitng to Warrigal.
I have now been with him for just over a year.


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

is there away to change a vote? if so i would like to know how


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 9, 2009)

Heterosexual.


----------



## action_intern (Dec 9, 2009)

oh man


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Shumanki said:


> is there away to change a vote? if so i would like to know how


No, but you may tell us the selection you are. It is kind of why this thread exists.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 9, 2009)

Does sexsexual count?


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

wow ur so clever like no ones said that before

Nice wasted 1st Post. To answer your question, it can be anything since I have an "Other" option.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 9, 2009)

Why thank u I has intellegents XD


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Go away.


_love noctus x x x_


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Dec 9, 2009)

i iz gay *giggles*


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Go away.
> 
> 
> _love noctus x x x_



Grow up your Mommy dosen't live here


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, but you may tell us the selection you are. It is kind of why this thread exists.



I posted Hetero, but after a minor fight with my brain, I've given into the other side of the spectrum, so i'm Bi...so yea lol


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Skywolfe said:


> Grow up your Mommy dosen't live here


Well, obviously. She's dead.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 9, 2009)

I be gay yo.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, obviously. She's dead.


Oh, that would explain why she was so bad in bed last night.  Oops.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, that would explain why she was so bad in bed last night.  Oops.


You're a disgusting little kitty.



...:3 *strokes*


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're a disgusting little kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...:3 *strokes*


o purr


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Bisexual


----------



## ChrisPanda (Dec 10, 2009)

Gay now, wierd how that happened


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 10, 2009)

This thread is too damn long. :V

Still gay, BTW.


----------



## Dass (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> This thread is too damn long. :V
> 
> Still gay, BTW.



2nd.

On both counts.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Posts in these threads shouldn't count towards post count


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Posts in these threads shouldn't count towards post count


They should be moved to forum games.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> They should be moved to forum games.



We should make a sub-forum that automatically bans users that post in a thread more than once.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> We should make a sub-forum that automatically bans users that post in a thread more than once.


Dude I have like 80 posts in this thread, shut up. 

They aren't all posting updating my sexuality, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Dude I have like 80 posts in this thread, shut up.
> 
> They aren't all posting updating my sexuality, though.



Ok, we should just write a code for the entire forum that bans automatically for shit posting.

Trolling is ok.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ok, we should just write a code for the entire forum that bans automatically for shit posting.
> 
> Trolling is ok.


But I get bored sometimes and I don't want to be banned :C


----------



## Collie (Dec 10, 2009)

Gay, not really much else to say other than that.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> But I get bored sometimes and I don't want to be banned :C



Boredom should not immediately equate to shitposting.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Boredom should not immediately equate to shitposting.


It doesn't.  But sometimes it leads to some.

Don't worry, I'm not going to turn into Pheonix.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys I might be a fag.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Guys I might be a fag.



guys

guys

GUYS

i might be a fag


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> guys
> 
> guys
> 
> ...



You will be my fag :3c


----------



## Dass (Dec 10, 2009)

/sigh

Is 1k not enough for you?!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You will be my fag :3c



yay <3



Dass said:


> /sigh
> 
> Is 1k not enough for you?!



why the fuck does anyone care how many posts a thread goes to just leave it alone and stop shitposting


----------



## Dass (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> why the fuck does anyone care how many posts a thread goes to just leave it alone and stop shitposting



Oh come on, what post in here isn't a shitpost?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh come on, what post in here isn't a shitpost?



Any of mine. 8)

Also posts that are actually relevant to sexual orientation and not Akhmill giving us the daily forecast of his homosexuality percentage.


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Any of mine. 8)
> 
> Also posts that are actually relevant to sexual orientation and not Akhmill giving us the daily forecast of his homosexuality percentage.



i call bull shit on this shit of a post 

(ps yes mine is a shit post too, but im bored and thought it would be funny to say that XD) (yay being tired)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2009)

Shumanki said:


> i call bull shit on this shit of a post



You're obviously new here so I'll let that one go


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 11, 2009)

This should give people a very strong hint about me


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> yay <3



:3 <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

See signature.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 11, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> This should give people a very strong hint about me


You should nsfw link that.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You will be my fag :3c


Can I be your fag too?

I want to be someones fag :c


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can I be your fag too?
> 
> I want to be someones fag :c



Everyone can be my fag

Line up to lick my nuts


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can I be your fag too?
> 
> I want to be someones fag :c


I'll be your fag :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone can be my fag
> 
> Line up to lick my nuts


Gladly <3

HA! I'm at the front of the line c:


Hot_Dragon said:


> I'll be your fag :3



Shut up, fag. <3~


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

;_;


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

:3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

*rapes DN*


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Stop it I'm busy licking David M. Awesome's balls :c



Fuck I'm gay today.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

We're going to DESTROY you


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

You know, there has got to be something beyond pansexual. What if I like bodies and lolis and dogs and dragons (maybe a t-rex is fine too)


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> We're going to DESTROY you



You're too much of a femboy to destroy me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're too much of a femboy to destroy me.


You either don't get it or that doesn't make any sense


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Or you just don't get that I'm offending you.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Or you just don't get that I'm offending you.


Well you don't get that you FUCKIN FAILED!


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Well you don't get that you FUCKIN FAILED!


Actually I understood what your (crappy) post meant, you just didn't understand mine. Which is surprising.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Actually I understood what your (crappy) post meant, you just didn't understand mine. Which is surprising.


Maybe I did maybe I didn't *sits on your lap and kisses you* ILY though :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Why do you love someone who shows you nothing but hate?

No really, I'm confused. ily2


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

*sadism*


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

*licks* (I know that licking reptiles is a job belonging to someone else, but meh.)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

:3 <3


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

You can be my fag Dragon. :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> You can be my fag Dragon. :3


Well, you've been through all the others...


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, you've been through all the others...


 
Lolwut?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord > master then  Noctos


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

*Noctus

>:c


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Noctus
> 
> >:c


 
Don't you make angry faces at Dragon. >:C

And answer my question.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Don't you make angry faces at Dragon. >:C


>:C



Lord Kanin said:


> And answer my question.


Figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> >:C
> 
> 
> Figure it out for yourself.


 
D:<

Tell me. Your statement made no sense.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> D:<
> 
> Tell me. Your statement made no sense.


Oh, it did, you just don't get it.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh, it did, you just don't get it.


 
Are you calling me a slut? >:C


----------



## Dass (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Are you calling me a slut? >:C



Astute observation.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm no slut. ;-;


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Are you calling me a slut? >:C


Yes. Now have sex with me.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yes. Now have sex with me.


 
No. I'm no slut. >:C


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> No. I'm no slut. >:C


Would you be...my slut? c:


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Would you be...my slut? c:


 
Nope.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

:c

Meh you're a slut anyway.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Would you be...my slut? c:


I'm not

I saw what you look like


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I'm not
> 
> I saw what you look like


D:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah insults don't feel very good do they you filthy whore


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

At least I'm not so ashamed of how I look that I have to draw myself.

post a pic


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> At least I'm not so ashamed of how I look that I have to draw myself.
> 
> post a pic


Lol silly boy you know NUFFING!


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol silly boy you know NUFFING!


Well yeah I did meet you yesterday.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

Dragon is hot. So HA! o3o


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2009)

Stop bullying Noctus.

He has special needs.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

no u ;~;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2009)

NOW GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN

DON'T MAKE ME TAKE OUT THE CANE


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

Teto said:


> Stop bullying Noctus.
> 
> He has special needs.


 
D:<

ilu :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> no u ;~;


I think he meant you have special needs


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I think he meant you have special needs


 
No, he IS special needs.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I think he meant you have special needs


btw I have never seen you.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

Teto said:


> btw I have never seen you.


 
He's new. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> He's new. :3


As in, his picture. You said he's hot, so I assumed that you'd seen him before.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 11, 2009)

Teto said:


> As in, his picture. You said he's hot, so I assumed that you'd seen him before.


 
He's my friend. o3o


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> He's my friend. o3o


Okay then.

This is so on-topic.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm straight, I have gotten a lot of comments from some of my gay firends (in something called real life)


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm one 'o 'dem... homosexuals...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2009)

hay teto wanna yiff


----------



## bigjon (Dec 13, 2009)

Straight though i enjoy watching gay porn and my closet fetish is herm/ shemale porn.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hay teto wanna yiff


no


bigjon said:


> Straight though i enjoy watching gay porn and my closet fetish is herm/ shemale porn.


"I'm straight but gay sex is pretty cool."

I laughed.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

bigjon said:


> Straight though i enjoy watching gay porn and my closet fetish is herm/ shemale porn.



bahahahaha


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2009)

Questioning
Don't blame me, it is a classification.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Gay?


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

Straight enough.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Straight enough.



Don't make me fag you up.


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Don't make me fag you up.



*Dodges fag ray*
You missed.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> *Dodges fag ray*
> You missed.



Shit, I missed. *Equips the Hammer of Fag*


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Shit, I missed. *Equips the Hammer of Fag*



*Equips lance of vaginas.*
TO THE DEATH!!!!


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> *Equips lance of vaginas.*
> TO THE DEATH!!!!



MR. SPEAKER, WE ARE FOR THE BIGGGGGGG *Attacks*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks to Revy, now I'm questioning myself.


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> MR. SPEAKER, WE ARE FOR THE BIGGGGGGG *Attacks*



*Shoots out heterobolt from lance*
RAWR
*Charges at you*


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

bigjon said:


> Straight though i enjoy watching gay porn and my closet fetish is herm/ shemale porn.


hahahahaha


fucking classic. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

i hate you guys so much


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> i hate you guys so much



:c


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

bisexual, yum yum yum *winks at jashwa*


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Rytes said:


> bisexual, yum yum yum *winks at jashwa*


ohai :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

fags


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> fags


It's Rytes' fault I'm faggy :c


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's Rytes' fault I'm faggy :c



You're quite welcome, just doing my job


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's Rytes' fault I'm faggy :c



I lol'd.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> i hate you guys so much


:c


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Still Greedy, Bisexual.

Although I perfer manly men, and helpless women o.=.o


----------



## bigjon (Dec 13, 2009)

I watch, not participate. I don't think I could ever work up the nerve.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 13, 2009)

I declare that we need a new thread. My vote is still bisexual in the poll. :/


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 13, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I declare that we need a new thread. My vote is still bisexual in the poll. :/


Why do we need a new thread?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Why do we need a new thread?


So I can change my vote.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> So I can change my vote.



Except that no one cares about you or your vote and on top of that the poll is private so no one would know that you had changed it anyway


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well shit.



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Except that no one cares about you or your vote and on top of that the poll is private so no one would know that you had changed it anyway


<3


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

I would say I am straight*.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 14, 2009)

Thou Dog said:


> I would say I am straight*.


There is an asterisk.  I'm looking for a footnote.  I do not see one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> There is an asterisk.  I'm looking for a footnote.  I do not see one.



He's bi online*.  |3

*This is a guess and is in no way correct.


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> There is an asterisk.  I'm looking for a footnote.  I do not see one.





Shark_the_raptor said:


> He's bi online*.  |3
> 
> *This is a guess and is in no way correct.


Should I have used an apostrophe, as in saying I am straight'? (That's read as "straight prime", if you're unfamiliar with the notation.)

In most situations, I'm an ordinary heterosexual guy. There is also a vanishingly small number of men I'd consider trying to date. All guys I know personally, like, and find attractive.

Maybe I don't think of myself as bisexual because I tend to think of sexuality as a multidimensional response surface rather than a simple proportion or the angle of a vector wrt some standard.


----------



## Dass (Dec 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Why do we need a new thread?



It's kind of tedious to rifle through 45 pages of this.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Dass said:


> It's kind of tedious to rifle through 45 pages of this.



Why would anyone be bothering to read through it no one cares what your sexuality is these threads are pointless but you faggots feel the need to constantly update us


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why would anyone be bothering to read through it no one cares what your sexuality is these threads are pointless but you faggots feel the need to constantly update us



I'm a bisexual, leaning heavily towards guys, though. :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why would anyone be bothering to read through it no one cares what your sexuality is these threads are pointless but you faggots feel the need to constantly update us


hi im a faggot and im telling you im a faggot again


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

hi im a faggot just checking in


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> hi im a faggot and im telling you im a faggot again


 
Hi faggot! *waves* :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Hi faggot! *waves* :3



ohhai!

btw im still a faggot :>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with Mr Awsome. I don't give a fuck what someones sexuality is. I don't want someones sexuality pushed in my face, it is like people do it because they want people to accept them for it or something.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Mr Awsome. I don't give a fuck what someones sexuality is. I don't want someones sexuality pushed in my face, it is like people do it because they want people to accept them for it or something.


 
Here it's more likely to be something other than their sexuality that they'll push in your face, if you know what I mean. I talking about their penises. o3o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Here it's more likely to be something other than their sexuality that they'll push in your face, if you know what I mean. I talking about their penises. o3o



Indeed.


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Mr Awsome. I don't give a fuck what someones sexuality is. I don't want someones sexuality pushed in my face, it is like people do it because they want people to accept them for it or something.


HI! I'M GAY!!!
*jumps up at you*


----------



## Koray (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> HI! I'M GAY!!!
> *jumps up at you*



HI! I'M .... *bi?*


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

Koray said:


> HI! I'M .... *bi?*


 
No, you're a fag. And you like it up the ass. >:V


----------



## Zolen (Dec 15, 2009)

_I am Hetero! Bow to me, And my power!
_


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 15, 2009)

Zolen said:


> _Hetero! Bow to me, And my power!
> _



I bow to no one.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 15, 2009)

Zolen said:


> _I am Hetero! Bow to me, And my power!_


 
Pull out your cock, you might get a couple of people to bow, but not many still.


----------



## takuya (Dec 15, 2009)

gay and for the record flaming gays and girls have a lot of drama...just saying...   girls r too much bitching


----------



## Lukar (Dec 15, 2009)

Gay.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 15, 2009)

Flaming cockmeister.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a werebi.

I'm straight 90% of the time but I have strange 10 minute bursts of bisexuality every now and then, usually at night.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is only two months old and it's already at twelve pages (using 100 posts per page). The sexuality of strangers cannot be that interesting.


But with that said, I'm totally_ Other (Please specify below)_.


----------



## Iflyte (Dec 16, 2009)

I was hetero for a long time, but little by little I became attracted to pregnant women...so I guess I'm bi with conditions ^_^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

Yrr said:


> I'm a werebi.
> 
> I'm straight 90% of the time but I have strange 10 minute bursts of bisexuality every now and then, usually at night.



I think everyone has that.
Well, everyone on the Internet, anyway.

Some chick-types are pretty...pretty to look at.
And the more guys who realise Jeff Goldblum is a delicious nerdy dish of glasses and weird speech mannerisms the better.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I think everyone has that.
> Well, everyone on the Internet, anyway.
> 
> Some chick-types are pretty...pretty to look at.
> And the more guys who realise Jeff Goldblum is a delicious nerdy dish of glasses and weird speech mannerisms the better.


 I mean actual "holy fuck I got hard over a dick something is wrong with me" bi.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 16, 2009)

Yrr said:


> I mean actual "holy fuck I got hard over a dick something is wrong with me" bi.


Ok.
Can't say I've had this happen.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2009)

Zolen said:


> _I am Hetero! Bow to me, And my power!
> _



im giving you 6 months top if you stay at this place X3


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 16, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> This thread is only two months old and it's already at twelve pages (using 100 posts per page). The sexuality of strangers cannot be that interesting.



The only thing more interesting is moods. 
I'd say we've gone through about 45 threads. (500 each)


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 16, 2009)

Queer... Queer as Fuck!

But I prefer hetro porn.


----------



## AzureBahamut (Dec 16, 2009)

Gay, and proud of it!


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

im kinda bisexual but I really don't like the way gay men act it pisses me off and plus I'm always the top no matter what.  I got some weird tastes tho, havent got a partner in a few years.


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> im kinda bisexual but I really don't like the way gay men act it pisses me off



:evil:


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

Dass said:


> :evil:



Guys should be guys and girls should be girls it's as simple as that and anything else disgusts me.


----------



## Dass (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> Guys should be guys and girls should be girls it's as simple as that and anything else disgusts me.



:evil:*2


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> Guys should be guys and girls should be girls it's as simple as that and anything else disgusts me.


Okay, who made these guidelines of how males and females should act? Did nature say that only females can wear make up? Did nature say only boy can dress in a builder-like fashion? Or are these just untrue stereotypical guidelines you made up because you're a close minded faggot?


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

This may be a wierd question but,Is god an atheist?
o.o
That'll make ya think! XD


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Okay, who made these guidelines of how males and females should act? Did nature say that only females can wear make up? Did nature say only boy can dress in a builder-like fashion? Or are these just untrue stereotypical guidelines you made up because you're a close minded faggot?



The FACT you were either born with XX or XY


----------



## Kanin (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> The FACT you were either born with XX or XY


 
That's stupid. That's DNA not a guideline for how to act and what to wear.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> That's stupid. That's DNA not a guideline for how to act and what to wear.



your BRAIN is formed by your DNA and it is the guideline and you should not lie to YOURSELF


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> your BRAIN is formed by your DNA and it is the guideline and you should not lie to YOURSELF


You're still not being logical.  DNA does not tell you how to act and what mannerisms to use.  Those are social constructs.  Do you think cavewomen were all prissy and acted "girly"?  If you do, then you're retarded.  People do that because of society and how it is perceived that girls/guys should act.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Viktor, I'm a butchgirl.  I wear men's clothing and I sound like a man.  What now?

Also, lern2bio.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Heterosexual unless really horny . Then Bouldersexual.


----------



## Kanin (Dec 17, 2009)

Viktor said:


> your BRAIN is formed by your DNA and it is the guideline and you should not lie to YOURSELF


 
Then all males would act the same, and all females would act the same. But they don't, so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure is nature v. nurture in here.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 18, 2009)

pansexual. Have been my whole life but only actually realized it about three years ago. (looking back on my life I can see I was, and just wasn't aware of it. comes from being raised in a "hetero or else" household. My mother is a hater. -__-]


----------



## Kanin (Dec 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sure is nature v. nurture in here.


 
The thing is he's saying that whether you're a guy or girl determines exactly how you'll behave, but people don't all act the same, no his argument is completely invalid.

And how is he still here? Every post I've seen from him has been trolling.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2009)

@ the last page:  I'm gay and I don't like the way a lot of gay men act

Ya'll are a fucking embarrassment to gays and to mankind as a whole


----------



## Shindo (Dec 18, 2009)

*falsetto*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 18, 2009)

2 1/2?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 18, 2009)

FeelTheFurWithinYourself said:


> This may be a wierd question but,Is god an atheist?
> o.o
> That'll make ya think! XD


 lol why did nobody reply to this yet


----------



## Isen (Dec 18, 2009)

Because it's not a very interesting or logically coherent question.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

Bisexual, with a slight leaning towards guys.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> The thing is he's saying that whether you're a guy or girl determines exactly how you'll behave, but people don't all act the same, no his argument is completely invalid.
> 
> And how is he still here? Every post I've seen from him has been trolling.



That's what I was getting at.

I act nothing like a female.


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> That's what I was getting at.
> 
> I act nothing like a female.


Is that why you're so strangely captivating to me? idk.


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 19, 2009)

"Toonophile" wasn't exactly an option, which is almost exclusively what I'm attracted to... so "asexual" will have to do.


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Cindercheth said:


> "Toonophile" wasn't exactly an option, which is almost exclusively what I'm attracted to... so "asexual" will have to do.


Other, please specify below.

Being a toonophile is a fetish anyway, regardless.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Is that why you're so strangely captivating to me? idk.



I'm a very butch female, so maybe.


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm a very butch female, so maybe.


your muscles

can i touch them


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> your muscles
> 
> can i touch them



I'm actually kind of a fatty, except for my legs.  ;3


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm actually kind of a fatty, except for my legs.  ;3


can i touch you anyway

it sounds like a totally new experience c:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> can i touch you anyway
> 
> it sounds like a totally new experience c:



As long as you don't mind my lack of a penis.  :[


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> As long as you don't mind my lack of a penis.  :[


i can make an exception for you c:


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Other, please specify below.
> 
> Being a toonophile is a fetish anyway, regardless.



I already said it, asexual.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> i can make an exception for you c:



obby <3


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> obby <3


omurr :3c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> omurr :3c



;3


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ;3


ily ratte


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

Hetero. But having no luck in finding a mate >.>*


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Hetero. But having no luck in finding a mate >.>*



hawt.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> ily ratte



ily2 noctus


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

REDnico said:


> hawt.


 

Rarf  hehehe


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ily2 noctus


this thread is murrypurry <3

2000th post yay i'm now an elder god


----------



## akito (Dec 19, 2009)

_Dendrophiliac

no I'M really hetero 
_


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> this thread is murrypurry <3
> 
> 2000th post yay i'm now an elder god



I have 8200+

my epenis is bigger


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I have 8200+
> 
> my epenis is bigger



wait til you get a real one <.< XD
Sexuality: I like stuff <3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> wait til you get a real one <.< XD
> Sexuality: I like stuff <3



Why would I get a real penis?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Why would I get a real penis?



*taps your gender status*
Hey, just cause FtM sucks now doesn't mean it will down the road.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> *taps your gender status*
> Hey, just cause FtM sucks now doesn't mean it will down the road.



I want to be male.  I DON'T want surgery.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 20, 2009)

After Eva, I don't really care. I'd rather just wait for someone who I can love, and they can return it back.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I want to be male.  I DON'T want surgery.



I heard someone mention cunt boys so I came as fast as I could.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard someone mention cunt boys so I came as fast as I could.



hahahaha you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I heard someone mention cunt boys so I came as fast as I could.


 Ewwww.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> After Eva, I don't really care. I'd rather just wait for someone who I can love, and they can return it back.


 
Although I'm mostly gay, I can understand this


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> hahahaha you



i am being completely serious



Perverted Impact said:


> Ewwww.



:3


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> i am being completely serious
> 
> 
> 
> :3


 
Should I be concerned or really turned on?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> i am being completely serious



Did you at least clean up after yourself? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Did you at least clean up after yourself? :V



maybe

Wait so are you androphilic or gynephilic this is important to know


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait so are you androphilic or gynephilic this is important to know



I DON'T KNOW ;A;


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I DON'T KNOW ;A;


 
say androphilic.  it will be funny


----------



## Plantar (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> say androphilic.  it will be funny


I wish I knew what either of them meant so I knew if I was turned on or not.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> I wish I knew what either of them meant so I knew if I was turned on or not.


 
google them^^


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> I wish I knew what either of them meant so I knew if I was turned on or not.



Andro = male
Gyn/Gyno/Gyne = female
Phile = liking, attraction to

2 + 2 = ?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I DON'T KNOW ;A;



D:



Crocodile said:


> I wish I knew what either of them meant so I knew if I was turned on or not.



*Andro*philic means you are attracted to men.

*Gyne*philic means you are attracted to women.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha gyne, gina...lol im tired


----------



## Plantar (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> haha gyne, gina...lol im tired


I would have never noticed that if I wasn't ready to fall asleep in my chair.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> I would have never noticed that if I wasn't ready to fall asleep in my chair.


 
Only at night can we unlock the true meanings of things, or maybe we just become more retarded


----------



## Plantar (Dec 20, 2009)

I dunno. I get more ideas for music at night, but better drawings during the day. Hmmm.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> I dunno. I get more ideas for music at night, but better drawings during the day. Hmmm.


 
I write better essays at night, but thats not saying much...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> D:



D':


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> i am being completely serious
> 
> 
> 
> :3


My reaction:


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I have 8200+
> 
> my epenis is bigger


well

i've been here a few months

i think i'm doing rather well, okay?

<3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> well
> 
> i've been here a few months
> 
> ...



/penisflex

sorry, I can't hear you over my MANLINESS


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> /penisflex
> 
> sorry, I can't hear you over my MANLINESS


lol under 13 posts a day.  Lifer.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> /penisflex
> 
> sorry, I can't hear you over my MANLINESS


what? i can't hear you

i can only touch you :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> lol under 13 posts a day.  Lifer.



Go away.



DarkNoctus said:


> what? i can't hear you
> 
> i can only touch you :3



omurr


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Go away.


I would, but you'd just call me a fag behind my back :c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I would, but you'd just call me a fag behind my back :c



A lot of my earliest posts were deleted and I've been here a while.

Geez.

Now get.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> omurr


you feel manlier than me

ily more than i should

aaah <3~


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> you feel manlier than me
> 
> ily more than i should
> 
> aaah <3~



/penisflex, shitting beer and porn, sweating steak


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> /penisflex, shitting beer and porn, sweating steak


this is just....weird.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> /penisflex, shitting beer and porn, sweating steak


oh god what are you doing to me


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh god what are you doing to me



;333


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

fuck you for being so manly and appealing ;~;

FUCK YOU AND YOUR VAGINA


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> fuck you for being so manly and appealing ;~;
> 
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR VAGINA



hot


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

stop screwing me up ;~;



<3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> stop screwing me up ;~;
> 
> 
> 
> <3



I'll screw you...up.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll screw you all :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> I'll screw you all :3



But I'm a girl.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But I'm a girl.


 
I'll close my eyes


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'll screw you...up.


fuck me

aahhh


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> I'll close my eyes


I am hideous


DarkNoctus said:


> fuck me
> 
> aahhh



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> *I am hideous*
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
I won't notice because I'll have my eyes closed, and my penis won't notice because it doesn't have eyes


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> I won't notice because I'll have my eyes closed, and my penis won't notice because it doesn't have eyes



inb4joek

also what the fuck I am a dom


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


well that was exciting


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> well that was exciting



it was the foreplay


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> inb4joek
> 
> also what the fuck I am a dom


 
Thats ok i like it rough



DarkNoctus said:


> well that was exciting


 
you know those times when you lower your head and laugh under your breath? that just happened


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay, whathahell's going on here?

Oh, people pretending to pretend to have sex again. Nothing unusual here.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> it was the foreplay


murr~

we must not waste time :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> Okay, whathahell's going on here?
> 
> Oh, people pretending to pretend to have sex again. Nothing unusual here.



you're next


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> Okay, whathahell's going on here?
> 
> Oh, people pretending to pretend to have sex again. Nothing unusual here.


 
:3<=3


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> you're next



Ofrakkinghell.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> Ofrakkinghell.



unfunfunf


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> unfunfunf



Ofrakkinghellasecondtime.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

sure is shitposting in here


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> sure is shitposting in here


 
you like it


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> you like it



i am not a coprophiliac sir you take that back


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> i am not a coprophiliac sir you take that back


 
NEVER!


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Dec 24, 2009)

:3
This thread amuses me


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Bi, prefering female furr 70% and male furr 30%


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

I find it impossible to desire sex, I probably never will...


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 27, 2009)

Dregna said:


> Bi, prefering female furr 70% and male furr 30%


What about non furs?


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 27, 2009)

I should look at this thread more often


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What about non furs?



Oh lol.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know my sexual orientation. I just look at porn... lots and lots of porn...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm Bisexual but I do like guys more


----------



## Viva (Dec 27, 2009)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I'm Bisexual but I do like guys more


 
Same here, but I love my girlfriend to death


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I like someone but I'm thinking of letting him go... I'm not sure though...My life right now just sucks


----------



## Hir (Dec 27, 2009)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I like someone but I'm thinking of letting him go... I'm not sure though...My life right now just sucks


Why is this relevant to the thread?


----------



## Koray (Dec 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why is this relevant to the thread?



Maybe she's a lesbian, and she thinks of letting her boyfriend go because she's in confusion?

or the other way around?

no? that's just me? ._.


w/e, bi, but I don't think I lean towards any gender.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

my bad I should have quoted it .... i was talking to Adog. My baddd


----------



## Pandog (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess pansexual..


----------



## Trevfox (Dec 28, 2009)

Im still about as straight as circle so not much has changed


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 28, 2009)

lesbian


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll be Bisexual all the time as long as I'm not in a relationship & I'll do herms too... If I can tell them apart form the girls >_>

No trannies plz.

Also when I'm in a relationship I'll just be attracted to whatever gender for the duration of the relationship to try to make things go smoother :3


45% Straight// 55% Ghey


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 28, 2009)

Deliciouscakexual.


----------



## Fluory (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm bi, but I prefer females. It's about 60%/40%.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 28, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Deliciouscakexual.



sounds more like you're shitpostsexual


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know what it's called but I'm just plain turned on by David.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I don't know what it's called but I'm just plain turned on by David.



There isn't much need for a term for something that's shared universally, imo.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> There isn't much need for a term for something that's shared universally, imo.


murr bby murr


David M. Awesome said:


> sounds more like you're shitpostsexual


oh god, surfing the forums must be like one giant porno to him.  I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> I don't know what it's called but I'm just plain turned on by David.



We can fix that.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 29, 2009)

Fuck anything that moves... except children... and dead things...


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Dead things move?


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dead things move?


      [FONT=&quot]Yer there called zombies [/FONT]


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Lambzie said:


> *Yes, they're* called zombies*.*


I was about to say zombies aren't real, then I saw your dreadful grammar.

Grammar so bad could only be capable by dead people.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I was about to say zombies aren't real, then I saw your dreadful grammar.
> 
> Grammar so bad could only be capable by dead people.


Oh hey, welcome to the internet, Noctus.  According to that logic, the zombie apocalypse has already happened.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> We can fix that.



completely removing someone's libido doesn't sound like a good idea


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> completely removing someone's libido doesn't sound like a good idea


If they were attracted to Eli it would be.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I was about to say zombies aren't real, then I saw your dreadful grammar.
> 
> Grammar so bad could only be capable by dead people.


 

but but, I make those mistakes all the time, does that mean i'm a member of the undead...

I want to be a tank :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If they were attracted to Eli it would be.



euthanasia would probably be better though


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> euthanasia would probably be better though


Yes, most likely.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh hey, welcome to the internet, Noctus.  According to that logic, the zombie apocalypse has already happened.


Oh, yay! Say where is best place to start in the Internets? *inb4goatse*


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh, yay! Say where is best place to start in the Internets? *inb4goatse*


my penis.


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm actually bi because I've been watching Yaoi and Yuri-related stuff that turned me on, but I like straight romance a lot more.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> my penis.


I've been there already, slut.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I've been there already, slut.


I do not recall this.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I do not recall this.


You were asleep.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You were asleep.


You should've woken me up.  Asshole.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If they were attracted to Eli it would be.



That would be a lot of people.. honestly. ._.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You should've woken me up.  Asshole.


I thought you'd push me away.

Next time, I will. :3c


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Aurali said:


> That would be a lot of people.. honestly. ._.



:roll:


----------



## JackalTeeth (Dec 29, 2009)

P-P-P-Pansexual~


----------



## Taxtm (Dec 30, 2009)

Straight


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

Aurali said:


> That would be a lot of people.. honestly. ._.



I suppose you do have a niche market for people who are attracted to egoistical trannies but I don't think that's all that many people


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 30, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I was about to say zombies aren't real, then I saw your dreadful grammar.
> 
> Grammar so bad could only be capable by dead people.


    really feeling the love


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I suppose you do have a niche market for people who are attracted to egoistical trannies but I don't think that's all that many people


I love you, David.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> egoistical trannies



*sighs* you never did get to know me.. did you?

no mate... that title's reserved. but I do have an so


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

Aurali said:


> *sighs* you never did get to know me.. did you?



why would i want to you are the worst person


----------



## Hir (Dec 30, 2009)

Lambzie said:


> really feeling the love


let's fuck murr


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> why would i want to you are the worst person


Nah, he's not the worst.  He's just a horrible person.  At least he doesn't molest kids or dogs or anything....right?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nah, he's not the worst.  He's just a horrible person.  At least he doesn't molest kids or dogs or anything....right?



shhhhhhh


----------



## Marcus tigerwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

Bisexuall and loving it


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> let's fuck murr


    Sorry I donâ€™t go that way


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> Sorry I donâ€™t go that way


start going that way :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> Sorry I donâ€™t go that way


Give it a week and you will.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Give it a week and you will.



You're an asshole for saying this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You're an asshole for saying this.


People said it to me.  It's only fair.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> People said it to me.  It's only fair.



*I* said it to you. You called me an asshole. Remember?

That's what I did thar.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 1, 2010)

IÂ´m Heterosexual and show a certain level of tolerance* for people with a different sexuality.

*By tolerance I mean that listless "let them be as long as they don't hurt anyone" attitude.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> *I* said it to you. You called me an asshole. Remember?
> 
> That's what I did thar.


I obviously didn't remember. 


I hate it when you're right :c


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Give it a week and you will.


    Iâ€™ve been saying that for the last 3 years still no change
    So Iâ€™m sorry. Me doing you up the tail end will never happen so keep dreaming



DarkNoctus said:


> start going that way :3c


NEVER


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> Iâ€™ve been saying that for the last 3 years still no change
> So Iâ€™m sorry. Me doing you up the tail end will never happen so keep dreaming


But I don't even know what you look like why would I wish that?

For all I know you could be nasty.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 1, 2010)

lolwtf happened here


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lolwtf happened here


Have you come to inform us that you're not asexual anymore, yet, Ratte?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Have you come to inform us that you're not asexual anymore, yet, Ratte?



You can be asexual and still like people, you know.


----------



## Toaster (Jan 1, 2010)

I am asexual. I hate people.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You can be asexual and still like people, you know.


Yeah, I know.  

Alt response: NO YOU CAN'T, LOVE IS A LIE, IT'S MERELY A COVER FOR LUST BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Alt response: NO YOU CAN'T, LOVE IS A LIE, IT'S MERELY A COVER FOR LUST BLAH BLAH BLAH



lololo

I found a lie, then.  I like this lie.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lololo
> 
> I found a lie, then.  I like this lie.


Congrats.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Congrats.



Thanks.  I'm really hoping it lasts.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But I don't even know what you look like why would I wish that?
> 
> For all I know you could be nasty.



   And you could be a fat basted that really needs a shower


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 2, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> And you could be a fat basted that really needs a shower


Not really, no.  I've posted multiple pics.



Ratte said:


> Thanks.  I'm really hoping it lasts.


Me too.  You two are adorable :3.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Me too.  You two are adorable :3.


Seconded, most adorable FAF couple.


----------



## Isen (Jan 2, 2010)

Are we officially voting or is this a mock election? Because yeah I vote for them too.

It's pretty rare that a "forum couple" is cute instead of annoying/creepy, especially here.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 2, 2010)

Isen said:


> Are we officially voting or is this a mock election? Because yeah I vote for them too.
> 
> It's pretty rare that a "forum couple" is cute instead of annoying/creepy, especially here.


I don't think I really know another forum couple that's not annoying.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think I really know another forum couple that's not annoying.


Me n' Rigor?

Although she can't post.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Me n' Rigor?
> 
> Although she can't post.


Ok, well you two might not be annoying, but you're not cute to me.  I don't really think public mutilation is adorable :V


----------



## Ratte (Jan 2, 2010)

.-.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not really, no.  I've posted multiple pics.



you are kinda chubby though

but in a good way :3



Jashwa said:


> I don't think I really know another forum couple that's not annoying.



Priest Revan and myself.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 2, 2010)

Straight.. or something.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 2, 2010)

Believe it or not, I'm homosexual.

I know, I know; It's kinda rare in the fandom..


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Believe it or not, I'm homosexual.
> 
> I know, I know; It's kinda rare in the fandom..


 
GTFO, furfag.

<3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2010)

nylak go back to bed


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> GTFO, furfag.
> 
> <3



okok; I have said my piece and will now make my glorious exit from this thread.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> nylak go back to bed


 Make me bitch.  D:  *wanders around crankily*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Make me bitch.  D:  *wanders around crankily*



*carries you to bed with him* :3


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> *carries you to bed with him* :3


Oh, you.

Too bad I have to go to work now.

Fuck, actually meant to sleep tonight. xD


...BACK ON TOPIIIIIIC

still bi yo hurrrrr.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Nylak.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, it's official. My Furry buddies on CS have turned me bi.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 2, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Ok, it's official. My Furry buddies on CS have turned me bi.


What have thay done to you


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 2, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> What have thay done to you


 

I was straight. But I have a couple Furry buddies on CS that are bi. And even though I am not homophobic, I was afraid of possibly ever having a girlfriend. They helped me see that it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd define myself as straight - I did have bi tendencies, and can still admire the beauty in females - but I think I prefer males these days  (but I'll never say never!)


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hi Nylak.


 
...Hi.  >_>  *wave*


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 2, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> you are kinda chubby though
> 
> but in a good way :3


That's _mainly_ my face.  Although I will admit I'm a little bit chubby elsewhere.  It's not like it's enough to make me look bad though. 





			
				David said:
			
		

> Priest Revan and myself.


I was going to mention you two, but he's banned, so it doesn't really count.


Edit:

Holy shit why were you people awake at 6 and 7 AM?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's _mainly_ my face.  Although I will admit I'm a little bit chubby elsewhere.  It's not like it's enough to make me look bad though.
> 
> I was going to mention you two, but he's banned, so it doesn't really count.
> 
> ...



Like, I said, in the good way. :3
Oh god I'm such a chubby chaser D:

Yeah, he's banned.  He's no longer here.  But on my back, within my heart, he continues to live on! Digging a hole to pierce the heavens!  Even in a grave, I can drill on!  WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?

ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH

I don't know.  I didn't get home until 4 am and then I just didn't go to bed until almost 6.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Like, I said, in the good way. :3
> Oh god I'm such a chubby chaser D:
> 
> Yeah, he's banned.  He's no longer here.  But on my back, within my heart, he continues to live on! Digging a hole to pierce the heavens!  Even in a grave, I can drill on!  WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?
> ...



Raven got banned?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Raven got banned?



Revan.  Yeah, a while ago.  And he's been banned a couple times now. :b


----------



## Isen (Jan 2, 2010)

David, despite knowing that your boyfriend is black and a furry, I didn't realize until just now that it was Priest Revan.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 2, 2010)

Isen said:


> David, despite knowing that your boyfriend is black and a furry, I didn't realize until just now that it was Priest Revan.


There are other black furries.  Like 5 of them total.



Thanks, David, I guess?  But I'm not really chubby x.x


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2010)

Isen said:


> David, despite knowing that your boyfriend is black and a furry, I didn't realize until just now that it was Priest Revan.



No, clearly my boyfriend is southsydefox.



Jashwa said:


> There are other black furries.  Like 5 of them total.
> 
> Thanks, David, I guess?  But I'm not really chubby x.x



Well why the hell not


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 3, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well why the hell not


Why not what?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why not what?



why aren't you chubby ):


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 3, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> why aren't you chubby ):


I don't know.  Maybe I am some.  I don't wanna be ;;


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

I am homosexual.


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know.  Maybe I am some.  I don't wanna be ;;


But you're cute D:


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 4, 2010)

a


----------



## Milo (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> why aren't you chubby ):



you have multiple personality disorder


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> you have multiple personality disorder


Why do you say that?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> you have multiple personality disorder



wat


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 7, 2010)

Guess I better just up and admit it. Im Bi, as I dont think that gender should hold any sway on who I am attracted to/love. Yes, I just came out of the closet on a fourm that I joined today before doing so IRL >.>


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Blitz-Runner said:


> Guess I better just up and admit it. Im Bi, as I dont think that gender should hold any sway on who I am attracted to/love. Yes, I just came out of the closet on a fourm that I joined today before doing so IRL >.>


You say that like it's illogical.  It's perfectly normal to be able to admit something like that to people you don't know and anonymously before you can admit it face to face with people you're friends/family with.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You say that like it's illogical.  It's perfectly normal to be able to admit something like that to people you don't know and anonymously before you can admit it face to face with people you're friends/family with.



The cat's got a point...


----------



## serbian (Jan 9, 2010)

No idea, stopped caring at some point... Plan to have wife and children someday... But I have pretty dirty mind...


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 9, 2010)

Bi here


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 10, 2010)

Objectophilia. I am an objectophile. I am attracted sexually to objects. Anyone else attracted to women?

Hate mail to the usual account.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Objectophilia. I am an objectophile. I am attracted sexually to objects. Anyone else attracted to women?
> 
> Hate mail to the usual account.


No one here is going to hate mail you for that.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one here is going to hate mail you for that.



Yes, I know. It was a joke.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 10, 2010)

gay.
completely.
used to be into both, then i realized how much more i like men than women.
so i picked one and stuck with it, plus i really dont like women at all anymore, in any way, heh


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Objectophilia. I am an objectophile. I am attracted sexually to objects. Anyone else attracted to women?
> 
> Hate mail to the usual account.



I think you need to work on the set-up for that joke a lot more.


----------



## J-wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess you could say I'm pansexual. I don't care about "physical gender" I am only attracted to personality so yeah, I could care less if they have a penis or vagina.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep, I'm gay been gay since well at least since I can remember....I put on that fake shit to make people happy though...Guess I'm sort of a lier?


----------



## Burninizer (Jan 10, 2010)

Blitz-Runner said:


> Guess I better just up and admit it. Im Bi, as I dont think that gender should hold any sway on who I am attracted to/love. Yes, I just came out of the closet on a fourm that I joined today before doing so IRL >.>


 
You know you aren't the only one, that's precisely what I did, down to the last detail, save for telling friends and family. I just made this forum account now, after having the FA one for a month. I figure it isn't important enough to me to flat out say it, but if somone asks me, sure, why not.
Though upon closer definition, I suppose I'm Pansexual, guess it just kinda fits better.

Gender shouldn't play a huge part in who you're attracted to, it should be about who they are inside, and that's why I'm holding out for the right person.


----------



## Trevfox (Jan 10, 2010)

Im really surprised this thread is still around this has been here since I joined last year and yes I still fuck guys =3


----------



## Lukar (Jan 10, 2010)

Pansexual, with a favorable attraction to men?


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm straight so yeah...blarg


----------



## Utanith (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally, I ascribe to the blue string orientation...(Anyone who catches the reference gets a cookie)

Seriously, though, straight. (Hmm, string can be straight...*ponders*)


----------



## Bir (Jan 11, 2010)

Not quite sure what I am. 

Guys=Oh yeah. 8D
Girls=No. I don't like girls at all, but for some reason I really like boobs. xD


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 12, 2010)

Hetero here


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> Hetero here


Sure you are.


----------



## alliha (Jan 13, 2010)

Hetero, here, i think...
At the moment I'm wondering if i might be bisexual


----------



## KaiserGrey (Jan 13, 2010)

Bisexual with a very slight preference to guys :3


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

KaiserGrey said:


> Bisexual with a very slight preference to guys :3



hawt hawt hawt =^.^=


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 13, 2010)

Before I vote, I want to make sure Heterosexual Means Straight. Im not gay.


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> Before I vote, I want to make sure Heterosexual Means Straight. Im not gay.


A quick Google search would have got you that juicy piece of wisdom. But yes, heterosexual means liking the opposite sex.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 14, 2010)

I chose pansexual.

I'm particularly fond of those who blur the line between genders. I also have the slightest crush on Mr. Noctus up there.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Well isn't that cute....BUT IT'S WRONG


----------



## Koray (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Well isn't that cute....BUT IT'S WRONG


Being a pansexual or having a crush on Noctus? :?

anyway

I've found myself liking males more than females lately... I don't know, gay??
Edit:
actually, fuck it. idk what my sexuality is. all I care is Alex right now...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

Koray said:


> Being a pansexual or having a crush on Noctus? :?
> \


Liking noctus.  Nothing is wrong with being a pansexual.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I also have the slightest crush on Mr. Noctus up there.


Awwww c: *hug*


Jashwa said:


> Liking noctus.  Nothing is wrong with being a pansexual.


Fuck you I'm a skunk >:C


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Awwww c: *hug*
> 
> Fuck you I'm a skunk >:C



Does that mean you are a "lil stinker"?


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Does that mean you are a "lil stinker"?


I don't really know what that joke is meant to mean. If it's a "you smell" joke, you're a terrible comedian.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I don't really know what that joke is meant to mean. If it's a "you smell" joke, you're a terrible comedian.



It was meant to be a bad joke.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It was meant to be a bad joke.


Oh, then, success!!!

You suck!!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh, then, success!!!
> 
> You suck!!!



Tell me something I don't already know.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Tell me something I don't already know.


Coca-Cola was originally green.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Fuck you I'm a skunk >:C


Your being a skunk has no bearing on your desire to fuck me :V


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Your being a skunk has no bearing on your desire to fuck me :V


STOP BEING SO FUCKING CUTE YOU AWFUL ADORABLE CAT >:C


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> STOP BEING SO FUCKING CUTE YOU AWFUL ADORABLE CAT >:C


Stop pushing my kitty buttons and I will ;;


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Stop pushing my kitty buttons and I will ;;


THEY'RE TOO PRESSABLE ;~;


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

im straight


sometimes i have sex with men
i dont know


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> THEY'RE TOO PRESSABLE ;~;




*puts a note on Dark's tail that reads "Lift at your own risk"*


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

dry heave


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *puts a note on Dark's tail that reads "Lift at your own risk"*


Do stand up comedy.

Also, I'm descented bitch. c:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do stand up comedy.
> 
> Also, I'm descented bitch. c:



Yeah but other people wont know that. Just imagine the people a decented skunk could scare.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *puts a note on Dark's tail that reads "Lift at your own risk"*


wat?


Also, Noctus, your ass probably still smells bad.  Unless you're dating a canine.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah but other people wont know that. Just imagine the people a decented skunk could scare.


Looking like a satanist is enough, I don't need to smell too.


Jashwa said:


> wat?
> 
> 
> Also, Noctus, your ass probably still smells bad.  Unless you're dating a canine.


Not with the amount it's used in ways you best not imagine. :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> wat?
> 
> 
> Also, Noctus, your ass probably still smells bad.  Unless you're dating a canine.



Canines sniff anything, good or bad.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Canines sniff anything, good or bad.


You have the _worst_ sense of humor, ever.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You have the _worst_ sense of humor, ever.



Maybe because I wasn't being funny? nearly every dog I have come across will stick their noses into almost anything no matter what it smells like.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe because I wasn't being funny?


Yeah, we can tell.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah, we can tell.



Why'd you edit it? :/


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe because I wasn't being funny? nearly every dog I have come across will stick their noses into almost anything no matter what it smells like.


You know what, you have a point.  That wasn't the lack of a sense of humor, it was a lack of the basic understanding of the concept of a joke.  

I know that dogs stick their noses into anything and everything, most famously asses and other dogs' asses.  I was making fun of that by saying that a canine would think it smelled good, because they do it so much.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why'd you edit it? :/


Edit what?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

What's all this talking about cocks in Noctus' butt


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> What's all this talking about cocks in Noctus' butt


Don't look at me. <_< >_>


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

:3c


----------



## manowar (Jan 14, 2010)

gay is the way


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Stickied. I'm not going to fuck around with the poll. That's a bit tedious.
> 
> Also, asexual.


 
very nice art work


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

bisexual and lookin for someone to be with  im lonely


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to be bisexual, but for some reason I've just lost interest in girls.

Eh.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 14, 2010)

Bi


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> bisexual and lookin for someone to be with  im lonely


That isn't really a good way to find someone.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 15, 2010)

Bi, but for now I seem to be leaning towards woman. I'm tired of dealing with men's bullshit!


----------



## Nylak (Jan 15, 2010)

alicewater said:


> Bi, but for now I seem to be leaning towards woman. I'm tired of dealing with men's bullshit!


 
WHOOOO.    Highfive.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I used to be bisexual, but for some reason I've just lost interest in girls.
> 
> Eh.


OH HAI.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> OH HAI.


and suddenly hundreds of girls around the forums rejoiced as poet focused on someone else.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> and suddenly _hundreds of girls around the forums _rejoiced as poet focused on someone else.





Jashwa said:


> and suddenly _*hundreds of girls around the forums *_rejoiced





Jashwa said:


> _*hundreds of girls around the forums *_





Jashwa said:


> _*hundreds of girls around the forums *_


_*WUT?*_


----------



## Isen (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't remember if I've talked about it here or not.  I usually don't talk about this, because there isn't much to talk about. Eh, I'm feeling introspective tonight.

My sexual attraction has been pretty inconsistent for a while.  The ambiguity suits me, I guess.  Not that that matters, as I'm sexually inactive for a thousand different reasons.  I don't want a sexual relationship at the moment (or any time soon), but I wouldn't mind a romantic one.  

I'm told that a good number of people assumed I was gay for not really displaying interest in high school.

No, I'm not asexual.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

What is wrong with having a crush on Noctus?

I'm not saying I'd jump him when it's dark out and do terribly naughty things to him, I just want to talk to him. At length. About...things. (Probably music)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I'm not saying I'd jump him when it's dark out and do terribly naughty things to him



I would :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*WUT?*_


I lol'd.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would :V



I'm just not saying it.


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> What is wrong with having a crush on Noctus?
> 
> I'm not saying I'd jump him when it's dark out and do terribly naughty things to him, I just want to talk to him. At length. About...things. (Probably music)


Because kitty wants me all for himself.


David M. Awesome said:


> I would :V


i know <3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> i know <3



I hope that you are into sensory deprivation



wait, what?


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

ohbby~


----------



## Corto (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, over 1400 replies is enough I guess.

As usual, someone can start a new thread (linking to this one) and I'll sticky it.


----------

